# Alienware zu teuer, warum?



## Gamefruit93 (4. Februar 2012)

Ich habe mir mal den Spaß erlaubt ein System bei Alienware zusammenzustellen um den Endpreis zu erfahren.
Folgende Config:

FARBAUSWAHL: Alienware Aurora, Matte Black, 875 W, Gehäuse
PROZESSOR: Intel® Core™ i7-3960X (Six Core Extreme, 15MB Cache) Overclocked up to 4.2Ghz
BETRIEBSSYSTEM: Original Windows® 7 Home Premium, 64bit, Deutsch
GRAFIKKARTE: Dual 1GB GDDR5 NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 555 SLI™
ARBEITSSPEICHER: 16.384 MB (4 x 4 GB), 1.600 MHz DDR3-Quad-Channel-Speicher
FESTPLATTE: Solid-State-Festplatte (SSD) mit 512 GB + SATA-II-Festplatte mit 1 TB, 7.200 1/min und 32 MB Cache
ZUSÄTZLICHE FESTPLATTE: SATA-II-Festplatte mit 1 TB, 7.200 1/min und 32 MB Cache
HINTERGRUNDBILDER: Alienware Logo (Widescreen)
ALIENFX-FARBE: Terra Green
MONITOR: Display nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten
MAUS: Alienware TactX Maus
TASTATUR: Alienware TactX™ Tastatur - Deutsch (QWERTZ)
LAUTSPRECHER:Logitech® Surround Sound Speakers Z506
HD-WEBCAMS UND HEADSETS: Alienware TactX Headset

Preis: *4.403,71 €

*Mit welchem Argument verkauft/kauft man sowas?


----------



## Rolk (4. Februar 2012)

Du weist doch, was nichts kostet taugt auch nichts. Es wird immer Leute geben die nach diesem Motto kaufen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. Februar 2012)

GTX 555 SLI?
Naja, man bezahlt erstmal Komplett-PC Aufschlag und dann noch überteuerete Einzelkomponenten und dazu noch Alienware-Aufschlag und schon ist man bei den 4,4k€...
Ein richtiges Schnäppchen halt!


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Februar 2012)

Das mit dem SLI finde ich auch etwas seltsam. 

Bei Alienware zahlt man zu dem überteuerten Komplett-PC-Preis halt auch noch für den Namen mit.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Februar 2012)

Da fehlt aber noch eine Mobo.

Und das SlI finde ich auch seltsam.


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Februar 2012)

Für das OC berechnen die sicher auch ganz gut


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (4. Februar 2012)

Ich hab die Config mal nachgestellt, wohlbemerkt, dass ich nicht die gleiche GPU gefunden hab, dass es nicht so ein gutes Board wird, dass es nicht so eine gute Tastatur wird, dass es nicht so ein gutes Headset wird, dass es nicht so eine gute SSD wird und dass es nicht so eine gute HDD wird:

Alienware | Geizhals EU

Also bezahlt man 1500€, also der Wert von zwei BF3 tauglichen PCs, zuviel. Wer sich die Dinger wirklich kauft, hat absolut keine Ahnung   von PCs und Technik. Ich glaub ich verkauf meinen alten C2D in eBay für 2999€.  Aber sehen wirs positiv, immerhin ist da kein AMD FX drin. 

mfg Marcel


----------



## kroenen04 (10. Februar 2012)

Hallo...als ich das hier gelesen habe,musste ich echt leicht schmunzeln.Ich habe seit einigen Monaten einen 

Alienware Aurora mit 875W
i7 2600 K oc auf 4,1 GHZ
Gtx 580 (hab selber noch ne zweite 580 im sli nachgerüstet)
8 GB RAM
1TB Festplatte

und bin mehr als zufrieden damit.Aber das beste ist,dass ich nur genau 1500 Euro dafür bezahlt habe.Neu versteht sich.Wer Ahnung hat,ruft bei Dell/Alienware an und verhandelt.Wer keine Ahnung hat,stellt sich die Sachen in der Onlinekonfiguration zusammen und bezahlt Unsummen.Ach und den OC braucht man auch nicht zahlen...im Bios ist der schon gemacht...braucht man nur aktivieren und neu starten.Fertig.
Aber selbst mit einem Aufpreis von ein paar hundert Euro (im Vergleich zum Eigenbau)sind die PC´s und Notebooks der hammer.Es sind halt Designer PC´s.
Und für ein aussergewöhnlich cooles Design bezahlt man halt auch mehr.Das Case ist so cool...man kann es ja nicht nur in verschiedenen Farben leuchten lassen,sondern jedem Programm oder Spiel auf dem PC eine eigene Beleuchtungssequenz zusammenstellen.Die Effekte reichen von morphen,blinken bis zu morphenden Farbwechseln.Sowas cooles bietet KEIN Case am Markt!Eine Designerwanne von Colani kostet auch viel mehr als eine Standartwanne..obwohl sie nicht aus besserem Material gemacht ist.Man muss halt wissen,was einem wichtig ist und ob es einem den Aufpreis wert ist.Aber gleich zu sagen:"Alienware ist überteuerter Mist..blaba!"-nur weil die eigene Hardware in einem Gehäuse für 79 Euro genauso gut läuft,zeugt nicht gerade von Fairness und Sachverstand.Fakt ist,dass die Rechner brutale Leistung bringen und das in einem aussergewöhlichen und sehr aufwendigem Gehäuse.Nichts für kühle Rechner,arme Schlucker oder Geizhälse...aber wer auf Optik und Design auch beim PC viel wert legt,ist bei den Alienwaresystemen bestens aufgehoben.
Ach so..eins habe ich noch vergessen...man hat ja auch noch 1 Jahr Hardwaresupport+Austausch vor Ort im Preis enthalten.Das beinhaltet eine kompetente Servicehotline(kostenlos)+Hausbesuche vom Techniker und Austausch vor Ort.
Die kommen sogar raus um nen Lüfter auszutauschen...welcher Harwarehersteller macht denn sowas?Das sollte man alles mal bedenken,bevor man immer gegen Alienware wettert.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2012)

Für 1500€ hätte ich aber noch eine SSD eingebaut.


----------



## Redbull0329 (10. Februar 2012)

Ich sag nur: Das Apple Prinzip...


----------



## Lizz (10. Februar 2012)

Service+Name das wars eigentlich :p


----------



## kroenen04 (10. Februar 2012)

Also man kann ja wohl Apple nicht mit Alienware vergleichen...die  teuersten von Apple taugen nur zum Bilder/Filme gucken.Aber die  Alienwaresysteme bieten ja auch eine sehr gute Spieleleistung da  ordentliche Grafikkarten verbaut sind.


----------



## Redbull0329 (10. Februar 2012)

Ich finde durchaus, dass man das vergleichen kann: Hier wie da ein ansprechendes Design mit einem hohen Wiedererkennungswert, aber total überteuert.


----------



## kroenen04 (10. Februar 2012)

Vom Designstandpunkt hast du sicher recht.Aber Apple ist im Vergleich noch viel überteuerter,weil die Rechner kaum die Leistung eines Bürorechners übertreffen.
Auch ein extrem aufwendiges Beleuchtungskonzept sucht man bei Apple vergeblich.
Aber warum verkaufen sich die Dinger trotzdem?Wegen den sehr guten Diplays,welche speziell für Fotoliebhaber sehr interessant sind.Du siehst...irgendwoher kommt der Preis und lässt sich rechfertigen.
Es kommt immer auf den Käufer an und was er haben will.Man kann das nicht pauschalisieren.Das ist wie mit Autos...ich kann mir nen Nissan mit 300 PS kaufen oder eben nen Benz..der Nissan zieht ev.sogar noch besser,wegen dem 
geringeren Gewicht..aber der Benz macht halt mehr her und zieht die Blicke auf sich.Genauso ist das auch mit Designercomputern.

Ein Eigenbau PC bringt brutale Leistung.
Ein Alienware bringt brutale Leistung aber sieht dabei aus,als wäre er aus einem Ufo gestohlen worden.

Das ist alles....*grins*


----------



## turbosnake (10. Februar 2012)

Imho sieht alles von Alienware aus wie Kinderspielzeig, möglichst viel Plastk.


----------



## kroenen04 (10. Februar 2012)

Man sieht,dass du noch nie einen aus der Nähe gesehen hast.Wie kann das Case aus billigem Plastik sein,wenn es über 20 kg wiegt?Alles ist sehr hochwertig und mit Metall ausgekleidet.Auch das abnehmbare Seitenteil ist aus Metall.Nur die Aussenverkleidungen sind aus sehr dickem mattem Kunststoff.
Auch die Notebooks sind bombe Verarbeitet..da knarzt nix.Aber wenn die aus Stahl wären,wäre das wohl etwas zu schwer,oder?hehe.
Einfach mal einen Aurora anschauen,aufmachen,einschalten...und dann nochmal was zur Verarbeitung posten.Da gibts nämlich nix zu meckern.Auch die Temps sind selbst OC immer im grünen Bereich.
Im Alienware schlummert nen echt ausgeklügeltes Belüftungssystem.Selbst meine 2 580er(SC) im SLI laufen schön ruhig.Obwohl sie sehr eng zusammen verbaut sind.Das einzige,was ich am Aurora bemängele ist der etwas geringe Innenraum.Man kann z.BSP.keine 3 Karten laufen lassen..etc.-Dazu ist das Gehäuse zu kompakt.Aber mehr als 2 Karten brauche ich zum zocken nicht.Für Benchmarkfreaks mit 3 oder mehr Karten aber definitiv das falsche System.Dafür gab es aber den Alienware AREA-51..leider zur Zeit vom Markt.Aber da kommt bestimmt ne Neuauflage in nächster Zeit.


----------



## X2theZ (10. Februar 2012)

man muss weder alienware noch apple anprangern. man muss es genauso wenig rechtfertigen.
denn es sind beide fixe bestandteile am IT-markt und erfolgreich mit ihren produkten. beide machen gute umsätze
und "wer" es kauft ist völlig uninteressant.

für apple spricht eindeutig das corporate identity und - wie hier schon angemerkt - für alienware
das design und der service. fertig.

lasst uns mal lieber darüber diskutieren, warum sich manche leute tatsächlich adidas-laufschuhe kaufen,
wenn man mit denen von aldi genauso schnell laufen kann!? 
das soll noch einer verstehen...


----------



## turbosnake (10. Februar 2012)

kroenen04 schrieb:


> .Nur die Aussenverkleidungen sind aus sehr dickem mattem Kunststoff.
> Auch die Notebooks sind bombe Verarbeitet..da knarzt nix.


 Das ist der Punkt, das es außen Plastik ist sieht trozdem billig aus, mit dem ganzen LED Kram sieht es aus wie ein Weihanchtsbaum
Das sollte normal sein, also kein Argument für die NBs.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Februar 2012)

Früher war der Name noch was wert, inzwischen verkaufen die nur noch Plastik-Müll der auch aus dem MM stammen könnte! Echt schade drum. Die hätten sich nie von Dell kaufen lassen dürfen...


----------



## kroenen04 (10. Februar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das ist der Punkt, das es außen Plastik ist sieht trozdem billig aus, mit dem ganzen LED Kram sieht es aus wie ein Weihanchtsbaum
> Das sollte normal sein, also kein Argument für die NBs.



Das ist aber nur DEIN persönlicher Geschmack und hat nichts mit der von dir bemängelten Qualität von Alienware zu tun.Denn das Plastik ist nicht billig oder dünn.Wenn es für dich so ausschaut,ist das nur DEIN Geschmack.
Wenn ich dein Case sehen würde,würde ich es bestimmt auch öde oder unspektakulär finden.Ist ja auch dein gutes Recht,wenn dir das Alienwaredesign nicht zusagt.Aber Qualitativ sind die Dinger echt sehr massiv,schwer und gut verarbeitet.Auch die Beleuchtung ist sehr kräftig und lässt sich im übrigen auch komplett deaktivieren.Dann sieht das Teil einfach nur wie nen matter "Stealth-PC" aus,was aber auch seinen Reiz hat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2012)

Alienware? Plastik meets Tupper, ich habe schon genug von dem Zeugs gesehen und die Gehäuse sahen schon immer grauslig aus ( früher die Chieftek Klone ). Die Grafikkarten sind OEM ( GTX 555 ) und in der freien Wildbahn kaum anzutreffen. Es gibt numal Sachen die nur die eigene Mutter liebhaben kann, und bei mir gibt es nur Eigenbauten. Ich finde die Preise trotzdem überzogen, ich kann bei meinem Dealern auch handeln daher geht die Preisschiene sogar weiter auf.


----------



## kroenen04 (10. Februar 2012)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Früher war der Name noch was wert, inzwischen verkaufen die nur noch Plastik-Müll der auch aus dem MM stammen könnte! Echt schade drum. Die hätten sich nie von Dell kaufen lassen dürfen...



Früher hatten die den miesesten Kundenservice der Welt irgendwo aus Irland!Heute haben sie einen der besten Kundenservices der Welt..eben von Dell.Bin auch schon etwas älter...
Ach und zur Verarbeitung habe ich ja oben schon was geschrieben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Februar 2012)

Lizz schrieb:


> Service+Name das wars eigentlich :p


Du hast die bunten Lichter vergessen. 

Sorry, aber beim Design trifft Alienware doch eher den jüngeren Geschmack. Wenn ein Gehäuse gut aussehen soll, ist es von Lian Li.


----------



## kroenen04 (10. Februar 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Alienware? Plastik meets Tupper, ...



Hm,soll ich da echt noch was zu schreiben?Nö.

Aber zu den Grafikkarten...die GTX555M sagt mir auch nix.Aber normalerweise kann man bei Alienware alle gängigen Karten wählen.Hab ja meinen schliesslich auch mit ner 580er bekommen.Ach meine 2.ist von Evga..und die bringt im OC weniger als die von Dell/Alienware im Referenzdesign.Soviel zur Quali.


----------



## kroenen04 (10. Februar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Du hast die bunten Lichter vergessen.
> 
> Sorry, aber beim Design trifft Alienware doch eher den jüngeren Geschmack. Wenn ein Gehäuse gut aussehen soll, ist es von Lian Li.



Welches soll denn davon besser als nen Alienware aussehen?Hab unter dem Namen nur eckige Würfel oder Brotdosen gefunden.

Hab in meinen Alienware auch noch blaue Lichter verbaut....hehe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (10. Februar 2012)

X2theZ schrieb:


> lasst uns mal lieber darüber diskutieren, warum sich manche leute tatsächlich adidas-laufschuhe kaufen,
> wenn man mit denen von aldi genauso schnell laufen kann!?
> das soll noch einer verstehen...


 

Was für ein geiler Vergleich.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Februar 2012)

kroenen04 schrieb:


> Welches soll denn davon besser als nen Alienware aussehen?Hab unter dem Namen nur eckige Würfel oder Brotdosen gefunden.


Das ist eigentlich ziemlich egal, auch wenn nicht alle Gehäuse von denen gut aussehen. 
Wer auf Plastik und Blingbling steht ist aber natürlich bei Alienware besser aufgehoben.


----------



## MonKAY (10. Februar 2012)

Kann natürlich nur an meinem Geschmack liegen, aber warum sollte man ein Case komplett Hochwertig aus Stahl fertigen und dann alles in Plastik einhüllen?
Das Plastik kann ja noch so gut sein, aber wenn das ganze Case damit ummantelt ist sieht es trotzdem nach einem Plastikcase aus und das kann man billiger haben.
Zumal ich das Design jetzt ehrlich gesagt auch eher in ein Jugendzimmer stellen würde als bei mir zu Hause.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Februar 2012)

MonKAY schrieb:


> Kann natürlich nur an meinem Geschmack liegen, aber warum sollte man ein Case komplett Hochwertig aus Stahl fertigen und dann alles in Plastik einhüllen?


 Bessere Wärmeleitfähigkeit, erhöhte Stabilität bei dünneren Wänden...


----------



## jonasf (10. Februar 2012)

alienware ist für das was an hardware drin steckt zu teuer. das brauchen wir wohl kaum diskutieren 
was das mit den 550sli soll... ist auf jeden fall müll


----------



## Rizoma (10. Februar 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarten sind OEM ( GTX 555 ) und in der freien Wildbahn kaum anzutreffen.



Die haben bestimmt Massenrabatt bei NV bekommen und jetzt versuchen sie die dinger über ein werbewirksames SLI Notebook an den Mann zu bringen ^^


----------



## Heretic (10. Februar 2012)

kroenen04 schrieb:


> Hm,soll ich da echt noch was zu schreiben?Nö.
> 
> Aber zu den Grafikkarten...die GTX555M sagt mir auch nix.Aber normalerweise kann man bei Alienware alle gängigen Karten wählen.Hab ja meinen schliesslich auch mit ner 580er bekommen.Ach meine 2.ist von Evga..und die bringt im OC weniger als die von Dell/Alienware im Referenzdesign.Soviel zur Quali.



Aha da schein einer wirklich viel Ahnung zu haben. Dell oder EVGA haben nichts aber auch garnichts mit Qualität zu tun.
Jede Karte hat eine bestimmte Selektion , wenn der Chip zulieferer schlechtere Chips liefert (Was größtenteils durch natürliche Schwankungen entsteht) . Dann lässt sie sich halt schlecht OCen . Und Oc ist immer noch eine art zusatzfunktion. Sei lieber froh das du überhupt OCen kannst , dazu sind die Hersteller nicht verflichtet.
Es kann somit auch passieren , dass du 2 Karten aus ein und der selben Produktion vollkommen unterschiedlich Takten kannst.

Und Dell stellt auch meines Wissens nach keine Grakas her somit muss die Karte auch nur von einem X-beliebigen Hersteller kommen...

übrings sind Doppelpost hier verboten , also pass in der beziehung ein wenig auf.

mfg Heretic


----------



## Sickpuppy (10. Februar 2012)

Da bau ich mir doch lieber selbst den Rechner mit gleichwertigen Komponenten, einem solidem Case und günstigerem Preis zusammen. Von der Differenz die ich im Vergleich zu nem Alienwarerechner hätte, fliege ich dann noch in einen Urlaub.

Ach Mist, habe auch Alienware zuhause. Puhhh, ist nur nen Mousepad (von Func^^ umgelabelt)


----------



## jonasf (10. Februar 2012)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Die haben bestimmt Massenrabatt bei NV bekommen und jetzt versuchen sie die dinger über ein werbewirksames SLI Notebook an den Mann zu bringen ^^


 

wahrscheinlich die sinnigste erklärung ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2012)

Trotzdem hat das Gehäuse zuviel Platz verschwendet. Es bietet ja nur µ ATX Boards platz, es ist zuviel Spielkram dran und leuchtet übertrieben wie eine Hafenkneipe


----------



## kroenen04 (10. Februar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich ziemlich egal, auch wenn nicht alle Gehäuse von denen gut aussehen.
> Wer auf Plastik und Blingbling steht ist aber natürlich bei Alienware besser aufgehoben.



Höre ich da etwas Neid?Hehe.
Dann neigt man zu haltlosen Vergleichen.Für mich gibt es kein Gehäuse am Markt,was auch nur ansatzweise das Design der Alienwarerechner übertrifft.
Ist zwar nix für eingerostete Bürofuzzis oder LED-Hasser...aber wer sowas gut findet,kriegt nix vergleichbares woanders.
Ich weiss auch,dass man in den PC-Foren immer gleich ausgebuht wird,wenn man einen Alienware PC hat...aber Neid muss man sich halt verdienen.


----------



## jonasf (10. Februar 2012)

ohne worte 

neid? auf? 
deinen geilen gekauften pc? den könnte jeder sonst auch kaufen und n pa lichtlein reinklatschen...
in solchen foren (btw ) wundert man sich eher wieso leute ihr geld derartig aus dem fenster werfen 

sry aber für die 4400€ aus dem startpost kann ich mir nen rechner mit hd7970 CF bauen und nicht mit gtx 550 sli 
und den performance unterschied macht auch das angeblich unschlagbare design nicht wett... sorry...
und über geschmack bei gehäusen brauchen wir gar nicht streiten... das ist sehr subjektiv...


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Februar 2012)

Ähm, wieso sollte ich jemandem sein Plastik neidig sein? Ich hab nen ganzen Kübel davon rumstehen, aber der wird am Montag entsorgt.


----------



## X2theZ (10. Februar 2012)

@ kroenen04
ich glaub, der war jetzt nicht besonders vorteilhaft, um die diskussion zu einem vernüftigen ende zu führen


----------



## kroenen04 (10. Februar 2012)

Heretic schrieb:


> Aha da schein einer wirklich viel Ahnung zu haben. Dell oder EVGA haben nichts aber auch garnichts mit Qualität zu tun.
> Jede Karte hat eine bestimmte Selektion , wenn der Chip zulieferer schlechtere Chips liefert (Was größtenteils durch natürliche Schwankungen entsteht) . Dann lässt sie sich halt schlecht OCen . Und Oc ist immer noch eine art zusatzfunktion. Sei lieber froh das du überhupt OCen kannst , dazu sind die Hersteller nicht verflichtet.
> Es kann somit auch passieren , dass du 2 Karten aus ein und der selben Produktion vollkommen unterschiedlich Takten kannst.
> 
> ...



Es ging hier darum,dass er die Karten seines "Dealers" als besser darstellen wollte.Das sind sie aber nicht.OC ist von Karte zu Karte verschieden.Die eine verträgt mehr,die andere weniger.Mache das nicht zum erstem Mal.
Ach und zu den Doppelposts...ja sorry...aber ich komme ja hier sonst nicht mehr nach mit den Antworten!


----------



## Rizoma (10. Februar 2012)

Wer Alienware kauft ist selber schuld. Wenn ich die Leistung von AW haben will kauf ich mir nen Clevo und bezahle nur nen Bruchteil.

Die Krönung die ich bei AW erlebt habe war mein altes Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Xi1554 das 99,9% identisch mit einem AW zu derzeit war. Der einzige unterschied war, das der Deckel vom Display beim AW einen AW-Schädel mit LED´s hatte und es 3000€ gekostet hat, das Fujitsu nur 1200€.


----------



## kroenen04 (10. Februar 2012)

X2theZ schrieb:


> @ kroenen04
> ich glaub, der war jetzt nicht besonders vorteilhaft, um die diskussion zu einem vernüftigen ende zu führen



Doch,war es...jetzt siehst du mal die Alienwarehater,wie sie ihre Masken fallen lassen.
Der eine hat sogar nen ganzen Kübel(was auch immer)von dem Mist rumstehen.hehe...nen besser aussehendes Gehäuse hab ich aber noch nicht zu sehen bekommen.


----------



## Heretic (10. Februar 2012)

kroenen04 schrieb:


> Höre ich da etwas Neid?Hehe.
> Dann neigt man zu haltlosen Vergleichen.Für mich gibt es kein Gehäuse am Markt,was auch nur ansatzweise das Design der Alienwarerechner übertrifft.
> Ist zwar nix für eingerostete Bürofuzzis oder LED-Hasser...aber wer sowas gut findet,kriegt nix vergleichbares woanders.
> Ich weiss auch,dass man in den PC-Foren immer gleich ausgebuht wird,wenn man einen Alienware PC hat...aber Neid muss man sich halt verdienen.


 
Design ist relativ. Es gibt viele Leute die sich allein wegen der Funktionalität so ein Gehäuse nicht kaufen.
Und wenn man mal genug sucht findet man auch produkte die in die Richtung tendieren. Nur wo kein großer Markt ist , dort siedelt sich auch kein Unternehmen an. Sonst würde es schon längst mehr dieser Cases geben.

Und auch im Bereich LEDs usw. gibt es viele gute Alternativen.

Lian Li bietet halt edles Design für höhe Ansprüche.

mfg Heretic

edit: und ich finde meinen CM Storm Trooper : schöner , praktischer und imposanter (gut fürs Angeben XD ) .......


----------



## Sickpuppy (10. Februar 2012)

kroenen04 schrieb:


> Doch,war es...jetzt siehst du mal die Alienwarehater,wie sie ihre Masken fallen lassen.
> Der eine hat sogar nen ganzen Kübel(was auch immer)von dem Mist rumstehen.hehe...nen besser aussehendes Gehäuse hab ich aber noch nicht zu sehen bekommen.



Denke das hat mit "Hass" wenig zu tuen, sondern eher mit gesundem Menschenverstand


----------



## kroenen04 (10. Februar 2012)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Wer Alienware kauft ist selber schuld. Wenn ich die Leistung von AW haben will kauf ich mir nen Clevo und bezahle nur nen Bruchteil.
> 
> Die Krönung die ich bei AW erlebt habe war mein altes Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Xi1554 das 99,9% identisch mit einem AW zu derzeit war. Der einzige unterschied war, das der Deckel vom Display beim AW einen AW-Schädel mit LED´s hatte und es 3000€ gekostet hat, das Fujitsu nur 1200€.



Was reitet ihr eigentlich immer alle auf dem Preis rum?3000,4000 euro?Was für einen Müll...man muss doch nicht die teure SSD von Dell kaufen..oder andere überteuerten Komponenten.Das kann man selber nachrüsten.
Ich habe für meinen 1500 Euro bezahlt,weil ich am Telefon verhandelt habe.Für ein ähnliches Eigenbausystem hätte ich vor nem halben Jahr ev.250 Euro weniger bezahlt..das ist mir das coole Gehäuse aber auch wert.Hätte sogar 500 Euro für die coolen Funktionen bezahlt.Ist halt Geschmackssache.
So what´s the Problem?Ich würde auch keine 4000 euro für nen Alienware ausgeben...ausser er hat ev.echt nen Ufomotor aus der Area-51 verbaut!


----------



## Rizoma (10. Februar 2012)

kroenen04 schrieb:


> Was reitet ihr eigentlich immer alle auf dem Preis rum?3000,4000 euro?Was für einen Müll...man muss doch nicht die teure SSD von Dell kaufen..oder andere überteuerten Komponenten.Das kann man selber nachrüsten.
> Ich habe für meinen 1500 Euro bezahlt,weil ich am Telefon verhandelt habe.Für ein ähnliches Eigenbausystem hätte ich vor nem halben Jahr ev.250 Euro weniger bezahlt..das ist mir das coole Gehäuse aber auch wert.hätte sogar 500 Euro für die coolen Funktionen bezahlt.Ist halt Geschmackssache.
> So what´s the Problem?Ich würde auch keine 4000 euro für nen Alienware ausgeben...ausser er hat ev.echt nen Ufomotor aus der Area-51 verbaut!



Lol was hat das mit SSD zu tun damals konnte man keine SSD´s bezahlen geschweige denn wurden welche angeboten! Es geht darum das AW das selbe Notebook vom selben Hersteller *eingekauft* hat und es für 1800€ mehr (AW-Bonus Aufschlag) Verkauft hat!


----------



## Heretic (10. Februar 2012)

Sicher spielt der Preis eine Rolle  , nur weil du als einzelfall mal deinen Pc ne huni billiger bekommen hast .

Meinst du ne Spedition kauft sich ne Truck für 100000 Euro mehr nur weil er ne Geiles Design hat ?

Für deine evtl 250 Euro weniger. Hättest du ein verdammt hochwertiges anderes Gehäuse bekommt.

Nur wenn du bereit bist genau dafür 250 Euro auszugeben ist das deine Entscheidung.

mfg Heretic


----------



## X2theZ (10. Februar 2012)

Heretic schrieb:


> Nur wenn du bereit bist genau dafür 250 Euro auszugeben ist das deine Entscheidung.



na endlich! oh einsicht, bitte komme!


----------



## MonKAY (10. Februar 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Bessere Wärmeleitfähigkeit, erhöhte Stabilität bei dünneren Wänden...


 Plastik ist Leitfähiger als Stahl?
Den einzigen Vorteil, den du hast ist, dass Plastik einfacher zu verarbeiten ist und damit diese Formen günstiger herzustellen sind.


----------



## kroenen04 (10. Februar 2012)

Heretic schrieb:


> Design ist relativ. Es gibt viele Leute die sich allein wegen der Funktionalität so ein Gehäuse nicht kaufen.
> Und wenn man mal genug sucht findet man auch produkte die in die Richtung tendieren. Nur wo kein großer Markt ist , dort siedelt sich auch kein Unternehmen an. Sonst würde es schon längst mehr dieser Cases geben.
> 
> Und auch im Bereich LEDs usw. gibt es viele gute Alternativen.
> ...



Erstmal hat Alienware sicher Patentrechte sowohl fürs Commandcenter als auch fürs Design...das macht das "Nachmachen"schonmal sehr riskant für die meisten Firmen.
Und da liegt auch der Mangel an Alternativen denke ich...ich habe vor meinem Kauf auch viele Tower bei Caseking verglichen,aber keiner hat meinen Geschmack so getroffen,wie der Alienware.Dafür muss man sich doch nicht schämen,oder?Wollte meinen PC eigentlich in dem hier aufbauen,weil das design schon geil ist:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aerocool » Aerocool Syclone II Midi-Tower - black/blue

denn mein Bruder hat den hier:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aerocool » Aerocool CyborgX Midi-Tower - black

Aber vom Lifeeindruck kein Vergleich zur schweren Quali und den Effekten des Aurora.Und als ich dann auch noch so einen guten Preis für den Alienware bekommen habe,hab ich halt zugeschlagen.Bin also kein blöder Schuljunge,der nicht weiss,dass es ausser Alienware auch noch was Anderes gibt.*grins*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2012)

kroenen04 schrieb:


> Doch,war es...jetzt siehst du mal die Alienwarehater,wie sie ihre Masken fallen lassen.
> Der eine hat sogar nen ganzen Kübel(was auch immer)von dem Mist rumstehen.hehe...nen besser aussehendes Gehäuse hab ich aber noch nicht zu sehen bekommen.



Tröööt falsche Antwort, es geht wohl kaum um Hass sondern um Geschmack beim Design. Ich habe schon alles durch bei den Gehäuse, mit Fronttür zum klappen oder mit mot. Antrieb auch Kunststofffront oder Alu. Beleuchtung ist ok solange die Dezent ist


----------



## turbosnake (10. Februar 2012)

Das ist schöner:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Silverstone - Fortress Serie » Silverstone SST-FT02B-W USB 3.0 Fortress - black Window
Am Case kann ich Plastik nicht leiden, vorallem wenn es mehr als 100€ kostet ist es ein No.Go.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Februar 2012)

MonKAY schrieb:


> Plastik ist Leitfähiger als Stahl?
> Den einzigen Vorteil, den du hast ist, dass Plastik einfacher zu verarbeiten ist und damit diese Formen günstiger herzustellen sind.


 
Nö...
Im Gegensatz zu einem reinen Plastikcase hat man halt diese Vorteile bei gleicher Optik, über die man sich streiten kann...

Und bitte lasst die Optik- und Wertigkeitsdiskussionen, da die erstens subjektiv und zweitens nicht ursprüngliches Thema des Threads sind.


----------



## kroenen04 (10. Februar 2012)

Heretic schrieb:


> Sicher spielt der Preis eine Rolle  , nur weil du als einzelfall mal deinen Pc ne huni billiger bekommen hast .
> 
> Meinst du ne Spedition kauft sich ne Truck für 100000 Euro mehr nur weil er ne Geiles Design hat ?
> 
> ...



Für dich vieleicht.Weil du eben ein kühler Rechner,armer Schlucker oder Geizhals bist.MIR ist Design aber nen paar Scheine wert.Also lass mir doch auch die Freude daran.
Ich hab ja meine Freundin auch nicht,weil sie meine Wäsche so gut waschen kann...da spielt das Aussehen auch noch eine Rolle.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Februar 2012)

kroenen04 schrieb:


> Doch,war es...jetzt siehst du mal die Alienwarehater,wie sie ihre Masken fallen lassen.
> Der eine hat sogar nen ganzen Kübel(was auch immer)von dem Mist rumstehen.hehe...nen besser aussehendes Gehäuse hab ich aber noch nicht zu sehen bekommen.


Der Eine hat nen Kübel voll Plastiverpackungen von Lebensmittel, deswegen werden die auch entsorgt. 

Ich bin kein Geizhals, oder so. Wenn ich für einen HTPC ein OriginAE will, kauf ich es mir, obwohl ich mir sowas selber bauen könnte. 
Das Blingbling und die ToysRus Optik von Alienware hat aber nicht sonderlich viel mit Design zu tun.


----------



## kroenen04 (10. Februar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das ist schöner:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Silverstone - Fortress Serie » Silverstone SST-FT02B-W USB 3.0 Fortress - black Window
> Am Case kann ich Plastik nicht leiden, vorallem wenn es mehr als 100€ kostet ist es ein No.Go.



Siehst du...wir sind grundverschieden...bei mir kann ein FÜR MICH cooles Case ruhig deutlich über 100 Euro kosten.Und dein hier gezeigtes Case ist mir viel zu dezent und langweilig.Hab halt einen anderen Geschmack.
Ich denke wir reden aneinander vorbei.Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.

@Dr. Bakterius:Ist ja auch dein gutes Recht,dass du einen anderen Geschmack hast...aber die Alienwarerechner als Billigschrott darzustellen ist einfach unwahr.


----------



## kroenen04 (10. Februar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Das Blingbling und die ToysRus Optik von Alienware hat aber nicht sonderlich viel mit Design zu tun.



Zeig doch mal deine Kiste...ich sag dir dann auch mal was dazu!

@All:Ich finde es immer wieder erfrischend,was für Emotionen freigesetzt werden,wenn ein Alienwareuser sich mal auf den "Forenraster"wagt.*grins*
Da kommen sofort die Eigenbauer aus ihren Ecken und hacken rum,was das Zeug hält,als ob sie ihre Systeme irgenwie "verteidigen"müssten.
Und viele von denen haben oft nichtmal ein gutes System selbst zusammengebaut.Ich setze dass,was ich habe in meine Signatur.So sieht jeder sofort,über was gesprochen wird.
Hetzer und Quatschköpfe haben aber meist nix und sind daher nur auf der Suche nach Ärger.Das habe ich in vielen Foren schon so gesehen.Und dass nicht nur mit dem Alienware.

Es ist keiner gezwungen Alienware zu mögen...aber ich bin auch nicht gezwungen mir einen FÜR MICH langweiligen Eigenbau PC zu kaufen.Über Preise kann man sicher streiten...aber wie schon angesprochen
Benz vs.Nissan....ist halt so.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Februar 2012)

kroenen04 schrieb:


> Siehst du...wir sind grundverschieden...bei mir kann ein FÜR MICH cooles Case ruhig deutlich über 100 Euro kosten.Und dein hier gezeigtes Case ist mir viel zu dezent und langweilig.Hab halt einen anderen Geschmack.
> Ich denke wir reden aneinander vorbei.Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.


 Man muss noch was machen, aber wenn die HW gut aussieht passt das auch.
Bsp wäre zB eine Wakü mit roten Schläuchen.

So ist wirklich etwas zu dezent.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Februar 2012)

kroenen04 schrieb:


> Zeig doch mal deine Kiste...ich sag dir dann auch mal was dazu!


Ich hab ein Lian Li V350B und ein Silverstone Grandia GD06, aber das ist nicht fertig und wird noch bearbeitet.


----------



## MonKAY (10. Februar 2012)

kroenen04 schrieb:


> Bin also kein blöder Schuljunge,der nicht weiss,dass es ausser Alienware auch noch was Anderes gibt.*grins*


 Vom Geschmack her nehmt ihr euch aber nicht viel. Wenn ich eine Flugzeugturbine möchte, dann stell ich sie mir ins Zimmer, aber ich nehm doch kein Case was so aussieht.

Edit: Klang jetzt etwas hart war aber nicht so gemeint. Aber irgendwie kommt bsi auf Design und Service auch wirklich kein Argument und den Service hast du auch beim normalen Dell und brauchst ihn auch nicht wenn man nicht auf den Kopf gefallen ist und das Design ist wie wir ja alle festellen durften Geschmackssache.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2012)

kroenen04 schrieb:


> @Dr. Bakterius:Ist ja auch dein gutes Recht,dass du einen anderen Geschmack hast...aber die Alienwarerechner als Billigschrott darzustellen ist einfach unwahr.



Wo wurde was von Billigschrott gesagt? Du müßtest meinen Schreibstil kennen um dir ein Urteil zu bilden , aber ich habe wirklich quasi alles schon in den Fingern gehabt an Hardware um mir mein persönliches Urteil zu bilden. Bei so viel Plastik laufe ich Grün an und reiße mir das Hemd vom Leib


----------



## Sickpuppy (10. Februar 2012)

Es geht ja nicht darum jemandem AW madig zu machen, sondern rein um das Aufzeigen, dass die sich ihr "Eigendesign" übermässig bezahlen lassen und das nunmal in erster Linie einfach nicht gerechtfertigt ist. Punkt.
Ob einem das egal ist, soll doch jeder selbst entscheiden.
Zum Autovergleich:
Das AW ist an dieser Stelle eher der Nissan, der den Preis eines Benz hat


----------



## kroenen04 (10. Februar 2012)

MonKAY schrieb:


> Vom Geschmack her nehmt ihr euch aber nicht viel. Wenn ich eine Flugzeugturbine möchte, dann stell ich sie mir ins Zimmer, aber ich nehm doch kein Case was so aussieht.
> 
> Edit: Klang jetzt etwas hart war aber nicht so gemeint. Aber irgendwie kommt bsi auf Design und Service auch wirklich kein Argument und den Service hast du auch beim normalen Dell und brauchst ihn auch nicht wenn man nicht auf den Kopf gefallen ist und das Design ist wie wir ja alle festellen durften Geschmackssache.



Das Zimmer würde ich gerne sehen.Das würde ausehen wie das Kinderzimmer von Donnie Darko denke ich!
Zum Dell-Service:Nein,du hast beim normalen Dell nicht so einen Service.Nur bei den teuren Premiumklamotten wie XPS und Alienware.

@Nailgun:Warum habe ich genau so eine Antwort erwartet?

@Turbosnake:Klar,mit der nötigen Beleuchtung und gesleevten Schläuchen...etc.kann man jedes System cool aussehen lassen.Aber du darfst nicht vergessen,dass sich beim modden auch ganz schön was ansammelt,wenn man es
echt krass aussehen lassen will.Ich hab an meinem Alienware auch einige kleine Mods vorgenommen.Aber nur kleine Sachen...das blaue Licht innen,nen 2.Lüfter für die CPU-Wasserkühlung..etc.

@sickpuppy: Dein Vergleich hinkt..es geht hier um Design.Wenn beide Autos 300 PS hätten,habe ich ja gesagt,dass der Nissan(Eigenbau PC) ev.etwas mehr Leistung bringt(besseres MBO,Triple SLI..etc.)..aber der Benz mehr hermacht bzw.einen Namen hat und daher trotzdem teurer ist.Wie du sicher weisst,wird in unserer Gesellschaft nicht alles nur nach nakter Leistung auf dem Papier bezahlt,sondern auch nach subjektiven/gesellschaftlichen Kriterien.Wert ist für jeden unterschiedlich.Dem einen ist Schönheit wichtig...dem anderen nur Leistung.Da kann man sich ewig drüber streiten.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Februar 2012)

Ich habe nichts von Beleuchtung geschrieben, die Schläuche kommen bei einer Wakü eh.
Bleibt also nur der Sleeve, das ist das einizste was man noch machen kann.


----------



## jonasf (10. Februar 2012)

Sickpuppy schrieb:


> Das AW ist an dieser Stelle eher der Nissan, der den Preis eines Benz hat




mir wäre aber ein nissan gt-r lieber als n benz... 

(jaja dein punkt ist mir klar  ist halt kein gt-r sondern ein popliger micra )


----------



## quadratkeks (10. Februar 2012)

Selbstgebaut ist doch immernoch das beste

Mein LianLi besteht zu 100% aus mindestens 1,5mm dickem Alu und ist pulverbeschichten, das ziehe ich jedem 0815 Alienware Gehäuse vor

Habe nur schlechte Erfahrung damit gemacht
Ein Bekannter hat so einen Quatsch, jedoch lässt sich das mit meinem Qualitätsanspruch nicht vereinbaren

Wer aber auf so etwas steht, der soll damit glücklich werden


----------



## kroenen04 (10. Februar 2012)

@turbosnake:Man kann noch viel mehr machen.Das entscheidet immer der persönliche Geschmack.Ich stehe halt auf diesen LED-Kram!

@jonasf:Warum muss ich immer an einen MW3 zockenden 12 Jährigen denken,wenn ich deinen Post lese?

@quadratkeks:Ganz genau...wer einen LianLi toll findet,soll sich einen holen.Für mich sieht das Ding halt wie nen öder Bürorechner aus.
Selbst wenn der aus Platin wäre,macht es das Design in meinen Augen nicht besser.Aber wie du schon sagtest...jeder so wie er glücklich ist.
Wir verlieren vor lauter Geschmacksfragen hier völlig das Thema aus den Augen...ich habe hier eigentlich nur gepostet,weil ich mal zeigen wollte,dass man auch einen sonst so "überteuerten Alienware Aurora" für
700 Euro billiger bekommen kann,wenn man nicht so blöd ist und den PC online mit der Alienware-Konfiguration bestellt.Mein System sollte damals in der Alienware Konfiguration 2200 Euro kosten und ich habe nur 1500 Euro bezahlt.Damit wollte ich lediglich sagen,dass man anrufen und handeln sollte,wenn man ein Alienwaresystem haben möchte.Da kann man locker ein paar Hundert Ocken sparen.
Aber dann ging es gleich wieder los,wie schlecht Alienware doch ist.Dem ist aber nicht so...die Dinger laufen sehr gut und machen einen sehr wertigen Eindruck.Das wurde auch immer in Tests bestätigt.Sowohl bei den Notebooks als auch bei den Desktops.Wer da von Billigteilen und mieser Qualität redet hat noch nie so ein System live gesehen oder quatscht einfach nur Blödsinn um sich wichtig zu tun.Eins ist aber sicher...mit einem Alienware fällst du auf...wie auch immer!


----------



## jonasf (10. Februar 2012)

kroenen04 schrieb:


> @jonasf:Warum muss ich immer an einen MW3 zockenden 12 Jährigen denken,wenn ich deinen Post lese?


 
weil du AW-PC käufer bist


----------



## kroenen04 (10. Februar 2012)

Ich wusste es.Pass auf,dass dich deine Mutti nicht erwischt,Jonas.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (10. Februar 2012)

Ich komme von Saturn wieder und hier wurde über 8 Seite diskutiert. 
Für mich sind AW-Käufer einfach nur Markengeile.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2012)

Tja jeder so hat so seine Vorlieben, ich find es nur witzig mit einem Microtower der blinkt wie ein Flugfeldbefeuerung und eine Tiefe von ca 60 cm hat wovon 10 cm reine Knautschzone sind. Egal soll jeder machen wie er will


----------



## kroenen04 (10. Februar 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Tja jeder so hat so seine Vorlieben, ich find es nur witzig mit einem Microtower der blinkt wie ein Flugfeldbefeuerung und eine Tiefe von ca 60 cm hat wovon 10 cm reine Knautschzone sind. Egal soll jeder machen wie er will



Die Beleuchtung blinkt nicht,wenn man es nicht will.Standlicht oder kein Licht sind ebenso möglich.
Aber mit dem Innenraum muss ich dir Recht geben.Aber das hatte ich ja einige Posts vorher schon selbst bemängelt.Für Hardcore-Bastler sicher ein Ausschlusskriterium..aber für meine Nutzung vollkommen ausreichend.
Alles was ich benötige lässt sich austauschen bzw.erweitern.(Ev.CPU,GPU)
Aber ich denke meine Hardware ist noch leistungsstark genug..ev.tausche ich im Herbst die Karten aus,wenn die neuen von Nvidea saugut werden.

Gamefruit93:Ja...kannst dir nicht vorstellen wie geil ich auschaue,wenn ich an meinem Alienware sitze...alles nur Nike und Lacoste am Körper und mein Iphone(das Grosse natürlich)liegt immer griffbereit,wenn mich meine Kumpels aus dem Golfclub mal anrufen wollen um meinen neuen Lamborgini zu sehen.Aber protzen ist garnicht mein Ding...blingbling!*grins*


----------



## Cleriker (10. Februar 2012)

Jetzt lasst ihn doch mal. Mir z.b. kommt kein LianLi mehr ins Haus. Die sind zwar sehr gut verarbeitet, sind mir persönlich aber etwas zu langweilig und einfach zu teuer. Als Basis für einen Mod gut, aber mehrere hundert Euro ausgeben um die Optik dann komplett zu verwerfen ist auch sinnfrei.

Ich hatte mal ein Area51 Notebook von dmAW, das war richtig geil. Das Gehäuse war da noch aus Alu, beschichtet wie ein stealth bomber. Ich hab das für AutoCAD und Catia genutzt. Damals gab es keine Alternative auf dem Markt. Nicht bei Dell, Sony, lenovo ect. Clevo hatte damals etwa 100€ weniger verlangt, das ist nicht wirklich ein Unterschied.
Bei den Notebooks waren die einfach ungeschlagen. Naja... und dann hat Dell die aufgekauft und es gab fast keine Auswahl mehr und das Design... ohne Worte. Ich hatte übrigens 2007 schon SSDs im AW-Notebook. Da kannte ich hier keinen mit einer SSD.


----------



## Redbull0329 (10. Februar 2012)

Volle Breitseite von Jonas 

Das tollste an den Alienware Notebooks ist ja, dass der Akku vielleicht 90 Minuten hält


----------



## Gamefruit93 (10. Februar 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Volle Breitseite von Jonas
> 
> Das tollste an den Alienware Notebooks ist ja, dass der Akku vielleicht 90 Minuten hält


 
Ich stells mir bildlich vor wie jemand auf ner LAN mit seinem AW Notebook angibt, das Spiel startet, was explodieren lässt und dann geht alles aus.


----------



## kroenen04 (10. Februar 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Volle Breitseite von Jonas
> 
> Das tollste an den Alienware Notebooks ist ja, dass der Akku vielleicht 90 Minuten hält



Ach,sind wir jetzt bei den Notebooks?Du hast null Ahnung,mein Freund.Alle modernen Notebooks mit Hochleistungskomponenten halten unter Volllast nicht viel länger.Im Idle sind die Alienware auch ziemlich gut unterwegs.
Grade das M14x ist ein Top-Allrounder.Hat eine bisschen schwache Grafikkarte die 3 GB GTX555M -lässt sich aber super overclocken und bleibt schön kühl.Ich hatte bis vor kurzem nen XPS-17 mit 3D und Vollausstattung...das Ding hing nur an der Steckdose beim zocken.Hatte die 555M gut overclocked.Aber alles kein Vergleich mit nem Desktop...dafür sind die Notebooks noch zu schwach.Und die wirklich grossen Dinger mit SLI-Karten etc.sind eigentlich auch nur Desktopersatz...zu gross,zu schwer und hängen eh nur an der Steckdose.


----------



## Redbull0329 (10. Februar 2012)

Also ein Mac Book Air hält knapp 6 Stunden 

Alle Gamingnotebooks sind großer Käse, weil zu schwer, zu schlecht, zu schnell leer. AUSNAHMSLOS!
Ein Notebook ist eben genau das, ein NOTEbook, kein Gamebook


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2012)

@ kroenen04, du gehst aber ziemlich ab wenn jemand was gegen deine Lieblingsmarke was sagt. Wir haben alle eine unterschiedliche Meinung zur Hardware und Fertigmenüs begeistern halt nur Minderheiten.

Mir ist es egal ob es aufdringlich leuchtet wie eine Reklametafel in Las Vegas oder blinkt, ich nenne es halt einfach so und spiegelt nur meinen Geschmack wieder


----------



## kroenen04 (10. Februar 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Also ein Mac Book Air hält knapp 6 Stunden
> 
> Alle Gamingnotebooks sind großer Käse, weil zu schwer, zu schlecht, zu schnell leer. AUSNAHMSLOS!
> Ein Notebook ist eben genau das, ein NOTEbook, kein Gamebook


 
Ein Alienware hält auch 6 Stunden,wenn alles auf Sparflamme im Idle dahertümpelt.Aber spiel mal Crysis 2 in 1080p auf deinem Apple(wenn es das Game überhaupt schafft)...dann kannste zuschauen,wie der Akku abkackt.
Über Gamingnotebooks gehen die Meinungen stark auseinander.Ich würde mir kein 17 Zoll oder grösser mehr holen.Aber eins von der Grösse des M14x würde mich noch reizen...mir ist die 555M aber zu schwach auf der Brust.
Mal schauen..ab April sollen die neuen Karten verbaut werden.


----------



## kroenen04 (11. Februar 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> @ kroenen04, du gehst aber ziemlich ab wenn jemand was gegen deine Lieblingsmarke was sagt. Wir haben alle eine unterschiedliche Meinung zur Hardware und Fertigmenüs begeistern halt nur Minderheiten.
> 
> Mir ist es egal ob es aufdringlich leuchtet wie eine Reklametafel in Las Vegas oder blinkt, ich nenne es halt einfach so und spiegelt nur meinen Geschmack wieder



Ich gehe nur ab,wenn man unfair ist.Ich bin doch kein Alienwarevertreter und muss die Marke in Schutz nehmen.Aber ich finde die Geräte halt schön und sage das auch.Das man sich für weniger Geld ein besser ausgestattetes System zusammenbauen kann,weiss ich auch.Aber es ist halt kein Alienware.Ich wollte mir erst ein Alienwaregehäuse im Ebay kaufen und die Komponenten selber reinbauen...aber die Dinger werden im Ebay so teuer gehandelt,dass ich mir auch für 1500 nen neuen bestellen konnte.Klar bekommt den nicht jeder für so einen Preis...aber ich habe ihn so bekommen und bin happy damit.Ich wollte ja anderen,die auch einen möchten nur den Tip geben,eben NICHT die überteuerten Komponenten wie RAM oder sowas in der Onlinekonfiguration zu bestellen.Am Telefon bekommt man ganz andere Preise,wenn man sich mit Hardware etwas auskennt und das auch so zeigt.Und alles andere lässt sich günstiger nachrüsten als im Dellshop.Aber hier wird ja gleich wieder ein Zirkus veranstaltet,weil einer seinen Alienware super findet.


----------



## eXodus1989 (11. Februar 2012)

Also um mal aufs Thema zurürckzukommen:

Ich persönlich finde Alienware auch zu teuer, wobei allerdings nicht sooo sehr übertrieben, wenn man in nähe der Standartkonfiguration bleibt. Immerhin ist ein OS dabei, und der Support ebenfalls. Außerdem gibts halt auch Leute die nicht viel Ahnung haben von PCs und lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen und weder selbstw as zusammenbauen, noch bei MM einen Officerechner kaufen wollen, wo dann nix drauf läuft.
Daher ist es logisch dass die Käufer von Alienware tiefer in die Tasche greifen müssen, da der PC komplett fertig und einsatzbereit ist. Über das Design kann man streiten, ich persönlich mag die Gehäuse, wobei ich lieber selbst meinen PC baue, da ich: 
a) 100%ig selbst bestimmen kann was drin ist
b) nicht so viel Geld habe, um groß aufs Design zu achten
c) ich Spaß daran habe meinen PC selbst zu bauen.

Ich finde es ok, wenn jemand sich die Arbeit sparen möchte und dafür eben auch entsprechend mehr hinblättern muss. Das ist ja jedem selbst überlassen.

Allerdings muss ich noch etwas anderes zu dem Thema sagen und zwar gehts um die Qualität von Alienware und die ist (entgegen der vielen Verfechtern von AW) *nicht* gut!

Woher ich das weiss?
Ich habe mir letztes Jahr (da ich viel pendle) für unterwegs nen Alienware M11X R1 Gaming-Netbook gekauft. Ich muss auch gestehen es hat das was es tun sollte auch sehr gut gemeistert. Man konnte damit wirklich sehr gut spielen wenn man unterwegs war und den Preis von ca 1000 euro fand ich ok, wenn man sich zB mal nen Mcbook Air anschaut. Es gab zu dem Zeitpunkt halt nix vergleichbares in 11 Zoll. 

ABER:
Leider hatte die gesamte Baureihe des M11X R1 einen Modellfehler, wodurch die Gelenke des Bildschirm ständig *gebrochen* sind. Ich mein Hallo? da zahlt man 1000 euro und kriegt nen Laptop mit Plastik-Gelenken. 
Ich habe es 2x !! reparieren lassen. Danach wurde ein Bildschirm der neuen Generation eingebaut und es ging, allerdings ging danach der Akku von einem Tag auf den andern einfach kaputt. 
Daher muss ich leider sagen: FINGER WEG von Alienware wenn man Qualität möchte. Diese Erfahrungen will ich nie wieder machen.

Das soll kein Angriff gegen Käufer der Marke sein. Das ist nur meine persönliche Erfahrung damit. Ich möchte niemandem vorschreiben was er sich für sein geld zu kaufen hat.


----------



## Cleriker (11. Februar 2012)

Apple ist ja auch wirklich ein Witz, was die Grafikkarten angeht. Das Macbook pro meines Kumpels hat mal eben 2400 Euro gekostet und hat eine hd4670 drin. Das ist in meinen Augen schon fast Betrug.
Ich weiß nicht wie das jetzt bei AW ist, aber mein Area51 damals war auch als Desktopersatz gedacht. Das beste war aber das geile Display. 17" mit 1920x1200 Pixel IPS-Panel. Auch dabei war Alienware damals Pionier.

@exodus
Das ist genau das was ich meine! Solche Fehler haben die sich früher, vor der Übernahme durch Dell, nicht erlaubt. Man hatte einen 24h Support und einen Vor-Ort Service!


----------



## kroenen04 (11. Februar 2012)

Endlich mal ein vernünftiger Beitrag zum Thema.Das wollte ich eigentlich auch sagen.Man muss halt schauen,was man im Alienware bestellt und was man günstig nachrüsten kann.So habe ich das ja auch gemacht.
Dann explodiert der Preis auch nicht ins unermessliche.

Aber zum M11 R1: Das habe ich auch schon gehört...wurde wohl aber mit dem M11x nachgebessert.Schade,dass du so ein Pech hattest.Mein Aurora leistet sich aber keine Qualitätsschwächen bisher.Auch mein XPS-17 von Dell
war super verarbeitet...da knarzte nix und keine Pixelfehler etc.-aber ok,Pech kann man immer haben.Deshalb kaufe ich Geräte auch immer erst,wenn sie schon etwas am Markt sind und die gröbsten Kinderkrankheiten bekannt und behoben sind.Nur leider schaffe ich das bei Games nie...lasse mich da immer als Betatester missbrauchen!

@Cleriker:Also die Alienwarenotebooks sind auf jeden Fall besser ausgestattet als die Macbooks...aber glaube die Applebooks haben sehr geile und teure Displays.
Auch die Appledesktops sind ein Witz,wenn man von der Leistung ausgeht...da hat der Bürorechner meines Vaters mehr Grafikleistung.


----------



## eXodus1989 (11. Februar 2012)

kroenen04 schrieb:


> Aber zum M11 R1: Das habe ich auch schon gehört...wurde wohl aber mit dem M11x nachgebessert.Schade,dass du so ein Pech hattest.Mein Aurora leistet sich aber keine Qualitätsschwächen bisher.Auch mein XPS-17 von Dell
> war super verarbeitet...da knarzte nix und keine Pixelfehler etc.-aber ok,Pech kann man immer haben.Deshalb kaufe ich Geräte auch immer erst,wenn sie schon etwas am Markt sind und die gröbsten Kinderkrankheiten bekannt und behoben sind



Naja es wurde halt dann bei der Revision 2 gefixt, trotzdem hatte man als R1-Käufer seinen Spaß mit dem Ding, wenn dann nach dem 10. mal öffnen und Schließen des Deckels die Scharniere brachen und das Display hinundher wackelte. Ich lasse leider keine Kinderkrankheiten zu, wenn ich 1000 Euro für ein Gerät hinlege. Mal davon abgesehen dass der Fix erst viele Monate später kam und ich dass Ding 2x auswechseln musste. Von dem Akku-Mist mal abgesehen, zumal der Akku nicht in der Garantie ist und die ernsthaft 120 Euro von mir für nen neuen verlangten. Habe ich natürlich nicht getan.

Pech hin oder her, man kann gewisse Qualität erwarten. Das gesamte Ding war ja auch super verarbeitet aber genau an der schwachstelle jedes Notebooks, den Scharnieren, da haben sie geschludert und billiges Plastik verbaut. Und den Fehler lange Zeit nicht bemerkt udn erst gehandelt nachdem das ganze Forum rummeckerte bzw. weil ihnen vll die Displays ausgingen.

Ich gönne dir den Alienware-Pc auf jedenfall, ist ja auch ein schickes Ding. Nur ich werde nicht mehr dort kaufen, einfach wegen des Vorfalls.


----------



## Redbull0329 (11. Februar 2012)

Also mein Dad benutzt seinen iMac Pro mit einem 27 Zoll Cinematic Display mit viel Freude zur Bild- und Videobearbeitung. Auflösung 2560 x 1920, echt krass das Teil. Aber leider 1200 Euronen teuer... Aber Farbechtheit und Kontrast sind echt der Hammer.


----------



## Heretic (11. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zitat von *Heretic* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sicher spielt der Preis eine Rolle  , nur weil du als einzelfall mal deinen Pc ne huni billiger bekommen hast .

Meinst du ne Spedition kauft sich ne Truck für 100000 Euro mehr nur weil er ne Geiles Design hat ?

Für deine evtl 250 Euro weniger. Hättest du ein verdammt hochwertiges anderes Gehäuse bekommt.

Nur wenn du bereit bist genau dafür 250 Euro auszugeben ist das deine Entscheidung.

mfg Heretic
________


kroenen04 schrieb:


> Für dich vieleicht.Weil du eben ein kühler  Rechner,armer Schlucker oder Geizhals bist.MIR ist Design aber nen paar  Scheine wert.Also lass mir doch auch die Freude daran.
> Ich hab ja  meine Freundin auch nicht,weil sie meine Wäsche so gut waschen kann...da  spielt das Aussehen auch noch eine Rolle.




Sry das ich jetzt post 54 zitiere . Aber der Spruch ist ja mal so fail , ich habe hier ne CM Storm Trooper für 130 Euro stehen. Weil er mir gefällt ! Und dafür habe ich lange gearbeitet das ich mir so ein Case leisten kann. 
Ich weis nicht wie man sich daran so hochziehen kann. Echt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2012)

Das mann sich so hochziehen muss wegen einem Hersteller.
Meine meinung ist,wenn jemand meint für einen PC egal ob AW & wie sie allen heissen soviel zu bezahlen,dann soll er es machen.
Das ist wie mit anderen dingen auch.
Egal ob gute Quali oder verarbeitung und was sie für Hardware verbauen ( darüber kann mann sich streiten  ).
Bin auch wieder raus


----------



## Cleriker (11. Februar 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:
			
		

> Also mein Dad benutzt seinen iMac Pro mit einem 27 Zoll Cinematic Display mit viel Freude zur Bild- und Videobearbeitung. Auflösung 2560 x 1920, echt krass das Teil. Aber leider 1200 Euronen teuer... Aber Farbechtheit und Kontrast sind echt der Hammer.



Dann wäre das ding ein Kassenschlager!
Du meinst 2560x1440 und AB ca.2000 euro!


----------



## Redbull0329 (11. Februar 2012)

Right, wie gesagt, ist nicht meins (als ob ), da muss ich das Teil nicht inn- und auswendig kennen.

BTW werde ich bei der Moderation die Verschiebung des Threads beantragen, sowas gehört in die Rumpelkammer.


----------



## kroenen04 (11. Februar 2012)

Sag ich doch...die Apple PC´s haben sehr hochwertige Displays.Aber die verbauten Grafikkarten sind echt sehr schwach.Aber für Fotofreaks kann ich die Anschaffung verstehen.
Das nötige Kleingeld vorausgesetzt versteht sich!

Und hier wird das Aurora Case vorgestellt...da sieht man,dass es innen aus Metall ist:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&NR=1&v=mZOTL_d-pQ8

Schmuckes Teil wie ich finde....


----------



## Forfex (11. Februar 2012)

Man Kroenen04 lass Dich doch nicht so provozieren und geh auf soeine Diskussion doch einfach nicht ein. Erfreue Dich Deines Pcs und gut ist. Ist doch egal was Andere darüber denken. Wäre doch schlimm wenn Jeder den gleichen Geschmack hätte. Und sei zufrieden das es sich dabei nur um ein Pc handelt und Du Dich in einem Forum befindest wo Du einfach den Stecker ziehn kannst wenn sich immer mehr Trolls zu Wort melden.
Wenn ich in meinem Auto durch München fahre, sehe ich mindestens 3x n Stinkefinger, der mir freundlicherweise entgegengestreckt wird. Es gibt immer Leute die zwar für sich Toleranz einfordern, aber Anderen keine entgegenbringen. Jeder soll doch machen was er will, solang er damit keinen Anderen schadet. 
Die Meisten hier haben doch garkeine persöhnliche Erfahrung mit AW, erlauben sich aber eine abschliessende Meinung dazu, ist doch lächerlich.


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Februar 2012)

Beiträge mit Offtopic und allzu persönlich werdenden Aussagen ausgeblendet. Hier kann gerne über das Thema Alienware diskutiert werden, aber in einem angemessenen Ton.

*B2T*


----------



## Redbull0329 (11. Februar 2012)

Dankeschön


----------



## kroenen04 (11. Februar 2012)

Tja...da haben wir es jetzt.Die Diskussion war ja wirklich nicht mehr sachlich und am Thema vorbei.Aber wie Forfex schon weiter oben sagt,macht es wenig Sinn,sich mit Leuten über das Thema Alienware zu unterhalten,die 

A.)Das Design nicht mögen


B.)Sich auf den erhöhten Preis eingeschossen haben

und/oder

C.)Noch nie im wirklichen Leben mit Alienware zu tun hatten..bzw.sich einen kaufen möchten.

Es war auch nie meine Absicht,Leute zu Alienware zu bekehren.Aber genauso kann man auch keinen eingefleischten Alienwarefan zu einem Standartrechner nötigen.Ich denke das war auch das Problem hier bei einigen.
Alienware ist halt eine Hochpreismarke und schürt bei vielen Leuten halt unterschiedliche Gefühle.Das hat aber nix damit zu tun,dass die Rechner technisch echt gut sind.Wer für Design und blinkende Lichter halt nix ausgeben kann/will,soll doch mit einem Case auf dem freien Markt glücklich werden.Ich hab auch einen lebensgrossen Darth Vader im Wohnzimmer stehen...das Teil kostet auch mehrere tausend Euro..da werden viele auch sagen:"Bäh,was fürne Verschwendung...dafür kauf ich mir lieber nen Auto oder fahr in den Urlaub!"-Ok,aber jedem das Seine.Macht doch was ihr wollt mit eurem Geld.


----------



## mds51 (21. Februar 2012)

Alienware ist wie Apple, hässlich und total überteuert. Wers braucht...


----------



## Gothic1806 (21. Februar 2012)

mds51 schrieb:


> Alienware ist wie Apple, hässlich und total überteuert. Wers braucht...


 
Hässlich und überteuert naja die wissen halt wie man den Leuten ihr Geld aus den Taschen zieht .

Die haben ne Nase fürs Geldverdienen also ich bewunder die 2 Marken  .


Mfg Markus


----------



## kroenen04 (22. Februar 2012)

mds51 schrieb:


> Alienware ist wie Apple, hässlich und total überteuert. Wers braucht...



Ich würde dir ja jetzt gerne sagen,was du brauchst...aber da ich verwarnt bin,muss ich mir das leider verkneifen.
Ach was solls...NEIN..lieber doch nicht...

Hier kann jeder schreiben,was er will....ich bin ein Alienwarefan und andere sind es eben nicht...damit kann ich gut leben.Alienware...Ave Aurora..


----------



## Lolm@n (22. Februar 2012)

kroenen04 schrieb:
			
		

> Vom Designstandpunkt hast du sicher recht.Aber Apple ist im Vergleich noch viel überteuerter,weil die Rechner kaum die Leistung eines Bürorechners übertreffen.
> Auch ein extrem aufwendiges Beleuchtungskonzept sucht man bei Apple vergeblich.
> Aber warum verkaufen sich die Dinger trotzdem?Wegen den sehr guten Diplays,welche speziell für Fotoliebhaber sehr interessant sind.Du siehst...irgendwoher kommt der Preis und lässt sich rechfertigen.
> Es kommt immer auf den Käufer an und was er haben will.Man kann das nicht pauschalisieren.Das ist wie mit Autos...ich kann mir nen Nissan mit 300 PS kaufen oder eben nen Benz..der Nissan zieht ev.sogar noch besser,wegen dem
> ...



Nur wer apple und alienware qualität kennt der weiss der vergleich hinkt hinter her.... Apples rechner sind hochwertig (powermac g5 und mac pro cases sind fast komplett aus alu) wobei alienware biliges stahl und plastik verwendet...

Oder hast du noch nie ein wertiges case gehabt? Hattest schon mal das vergnügen mit lian li?


----------



## EnergyCross (22. Februar 2012)

ich hab mir jetzt die 100 posts durchgelesen (respect an dich,  kroenen04 für deine ausdauer) 

zum thema preis:

so würde ich ihn zusammenstellen:



> In Ihrem System enthalten:Original Windows® 7 Home Premium, 64bit, Deutsch
> Intel® Core™ i7-3930K (Six Core, 12MB Cache) Overclocked up to 4.1Ghz
> Dual 1GB GDDR5 NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 555 SLI™
> 8.192 MB (4 x 2 GB), 1.600 MHz DDR3-Quad-Channel-Speicher
> ...


Preis: 2200 euro

ich kann jetzt nix über die gtx 555 sli sagen, keine ahnung was die leistung hat. denke aber weniger als eine 580


das gleiche system aus Geizhals:



> Intel Core i7-3930K, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80619I73930K) | Geizhals.at Österreich
> ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ40-W0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Österreich (anstelle der gtx 555 sli)
> Corsair ValueSelect DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (CMV8GX3M2A1333C9) | Geizhals.at Österreich
> Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Österreich
> ...





zu beachten: 
man kann sich das board, netzteil und gehäuse selber raussuchen, man weiß was in seinem rechner steckt (kann meine komponenten um 2 uhr nachts im schlaf aufsagen jeden einzelnen buchstaben) 
und man spart sich etwa 700 euro. damit lässt sich eine zweite graka holen oder eine SSD.... oder beides! 

zugegeben: ich find sie auch optisch ansprechend, trotzem würde ich einen Lian Li oder NZXT vorziehen. da *MUSST* du, kroenen04 einfach zugeben. diese 700 euro rechtfertigen nicht den namen und das design.

den Dell servive find ich auch klasse, nichts zu meckern  aber fast schon selbstverständlich bei 700 euro aufpreis.



zum thema optik: 

wie gesagt, sehen ganz gut aus. von der Form her. das ganze plastik ist aber nicht mein ding. am liebsten halt gebürstetes alu 


soo, und jetzt warte ich auf deine vernichtende antwort


----------



## Spone (22. Februar 2012)

die total abgespacten plastikgehäuse kosten nunmal etliche € ist doch klar 
naja zum glück würde ich mir nie so einen überteuerten potthäßlichen plastikmüll ins wohnzimmer stellen :


----------



## Lupoc (22. Februar 2012)

Guten Tag,

habe mir jetzt alle Posts durchgelesen. Finde es sehr schade das jemand "angeprangert" wird weil er für ein Produkt, welches in der Herstellung oder bei der Konkurenz (Selbstbau)weniger kostet, halt ein paar Euro mehr ausgibt. Hat das noch nie jemand von uns gemacht? Denke bei einigen ist es vielleicht auch einfach der neid das man so ein Ding selber nicht besitzt...
Man darf aber auch nicht den Standpunkt von dem Alienwarefan vergessen. Wer sich für 1500€ bei Alienware einen Rechner bestellt steht mit Sicherheit finaziell anders da als einige hier im Forum die vielelicht noch zur Schule gehen. Für solche Leute stehen natürlich 200, 300 oder 400 mehr nicht im Verhältnis...
Ich will damit sagen das ich mir auch einen Alienware Pc leisten könnte. Mir tun die 200 oder 300 euro mehr nicht unbedingt weh. Das auch nur deshalb weil das Gesamtpaket stimmt. Optik, Service etc. Nicht zu vergessen, Alienware ist nicht soooo der Volks-PC. Wer findet es nicht toll ein Produkt zu haben was nicht jeder hat? Auch das kauft man irgendwo mit. Ist halt alles eine einstellungssache.


----------



## jonasf (22. Februar 2012)

whatever...

im vorgestellten rechner war z.b. sowas drin:
GRAFIKKARTE: Dual 1GB GDDR5 NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 555 SLI™ --> dafuq?

1. ging es nicht nur ums geld. alienware bietet viele seltsame configs an
2. gibt es noch stufen zwischen unnötig geld verpulvern und arm sein
3. auch wenn "alienware" draufsteht ist und bleibt das teil ein fertig rechner von der stange der logischerweise überteuert ist (1. müssen die jungs auch geld machen 2. zahlst du in diesem fall auch den namen)

ausserdem ist es ziemlich kindisch von neid zu sprechen. die finanzielle situation hat mit rechner selbst bauen nichts zu tun. für viele hier ist das ein hobby
defakto wurde mehrfach gesagt was an den kisten stört. z.b.
- P/L verhältnis
- die meisten hier finden das gehäuse hässlich
- in fertig rechnern stecken nie nur hochwertige komponenten

du klingst als wolltest du alienware mit ferrari vergleichen.
nur leider ist er halt kein ferrari. er kostet zwar (im verhältnis) so viel, leistet allerdings nicht mehr und birgt keine anderen besonderheiten die den preis rechtfertigen.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (22. Februar 2012)

jonasf schrieb:


> whatever...
> 
> im vorgestellten rechner war z.b. sowas drin:
> GRAFIKKARTE: Dual 1GB GDDR5 NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 555 SLI™ --> dafuq?
> ...


 
/Sign.

Nur weil man nicht so viel Geld dafür ausgibt, hat man noch lange nicht wenig.
Mein Konto ist ständig in Bewegung, meistens zu Amazon. 
An Geld mangelt es sicher nicht.
Jedoch sehe ich nicht ein für ein Computer mit so einer Config soviel auszugeben wie manche für ein Neuauto.
Der Sinn erschließt sich mir einfach nicht.
Das ist ein Hobby und kein Fetisch.
Nur weil meine Freunde mal vorbeikommen und sagen "Boah n Alienware", zahle ich nicht 1500€ mehr für schlechte Hardware.
Meine Freunde sind nicht mehr 14. 
Das Gehäuse erinnert eher an Kinderzimmer von einem Star-Wars Fan.
Ich möchte niemanden angreifen oder deren Geschmack in Frage stellen.
Das ist einfach nur meine Meinung.


----------



## kroenen04 (22. Februar 2012)

Ach,wo soll ich nur anfangen...naja,eigentlich gibt es ja nur einen Beitrag,der es auch verdient hat,dass ich ernsthaft Stellung dazu beziehe,zu den anderen sage ich nur zum Spass was nettes.

@EnergyCross: Dein Beitrag ist ist vernünftig und durchdacht. Allerdings ist es auch z.zt.ein schlechter Zeitpunkt um Alienware mit anderen Systemen zu vergleichen.
Ich weiss nicht wer bei Alienware z.Zt. den Einkauf regelt,aber so grottige Grafiklösungen gehören nicht in ein so teures Gamingsystem(ev.warten die auf Kepler bevor sie neue Karten kaufen). Als ich mein System gekauft habe,gab es die 580 und auch die 590 noch.
Und mit 1500 Euro war ich vollkommen im Rahmen für ein solches System. Mein Bruder hat sich zum selben Zeitpunkt ein Gamersystem zusammenbauen lassen und hat ca.das Gleiche bezahlt. Die haben ihm sogar ein schwächeres Netzteil empfohlen als mein 875W Gerät,weil er zu dem Zeitpunkt kein SLI wollte. Die Sparfüchse hier sehen immer nur die nackten Teile,aber Alienware bietet halt auch einen einzigartigen Vorortservice inkl.Hotline(kostenfrei) an.Da kann man immer anrufen,wenn der Rechner spinnt..dann loggen die sich im Notfall sogar bei dir ein und korrigieren das wieder.Und wenn Teile beschädigt sind(auch durch ev.OC..hehe..darf man nur nicht sagen)kommen Techniker raus,die dir die Teile zuhause einbauen.Was will man mehr?Dell beauftragt dazu eine international arbeitende Computerfirma.Ich hab den Techniker mal gefragt,was ich dafür als Privatperson bezahlen müsste..ich kann euch sagen,das kostet ein Vermögen. Mit einem Servicefall hat man die Hälfte der 700 Euro schon wieder drin.Teile nicht eingerechnet. Über das Design des Cases lässt sich natürlich streiten,aber wer auf so Aliencases ala Halo/UFO abfährt,findet auf dem freien Markt nichts cooleres. Auch die Millionen Farbeffekte...überall einzeln ansteuerbar am Case gibt es nirgendwo anders. Was interessiert mich da ob ein Liang Li(oder wie die Teile heissen)aus Vollaluminium ist?Will ich mit dem Teil Montain Bike fahren?Ich möchte einen abgedrehten PC im Aliendesign haben,der supercoole Morphleuchteffekte hat und für jedes Game ein anderes Leuchtprofil zeigen kann,wenn ich daran zocke.Und das bietet mir nur Alienware.Dazu bietet das Aurora Case noch viele Kleinigkeiten abgesehen von der reinen Optik,die mir gut gefallen. So sind z.Bsp.alle Anschlüsse hinten auf Knopfdruck beleuchtet(sehr praktisch abends) und die Seitentür hängt nicht an einem Kabel,dass ich erst lösen muss,wenn ich den Rechner aufmachen möchte. Alles ist innen schön aufgeräumt und lässt sich leicht ein bzw.ausbauen.
Liang Li sind für mich langweilige Butterbrotsdosen,die auch kugelsicher sein könnten..in meinem Wohnzimmer würde nie so einer stehen.Da eher noch ein Aerocool Syclone II oder eben der leuchtende Collossus von BitFenix.
Die eisernen Verfechter solcher schlichten Cases,werden nie verstehen,wie cool so ein Alienware PC/Notebook ist. Brauchen sie aber auch nicht..sollen sie doch mit Liang Li(allein der Name klingt schon nach Chinaschrott)glücklich werden.
Fakt ist,dass Alienwarecases einzigartig sind und wer so eins haben möchte,und es sich leisten kann,auch bereit ist ein paar Scheine mehr auszugeben.Also was ist so schlimm daran?Alienware verbaut zwar keine besseren Hardwarekomponenten aber verdient mehr Geld duch coole optische Funktionen,Designs und seinen guten Namen?Huch,kommt mir sowas nicht bekannt vor..machen das andere Firmen nicht auch?Moralapostel auf den Plan,sofort!
Rettet mich,ich bin angefixt vom bösen Alienvirus!Alienware dein Wille geschehe...meine Geldbörse entleere...

Für Sparfüchse bietet sich aber dennoch die Möglichkeit relativ günstig an einen Alienware zu kommen.Man muss am Telefon verhandeln oder/und Gutscheine sammeln.So kann man locker 300-500 Euro sparen.
Hab ich ja selber so gemacht.Dann nicht den teuren RAM und die Festplatten bei Dell/Alienware kaufen...selber nachrüsten.Ist kinderleicht.Wie schon gesagt,wer über die Onlinekonfiguration zusammenstellt und kauft verschenkt hunderte Euros!
Und wenn ein Telefonmitarbeiter keinen gescheiten Rabatt geben will,einfach ablehnen mit Verweis auf die verbaute Hardware oder nochmal nen anderen anrufen.So läuft das halt da.

@Lolm@n:Apple hat hochwertigere Cases als Alienware?Huch..dafür ist die Hardware meist nicht besser als in einem 300 Euro Bürorechner und der Kundenservice ist unter aller Sau.Viel Spass mit dem Apfel.
Das einzige die Displays sind ein Traum..aber das sagte ich ja schon.

@Spone:Hach,du bist so ein Kandidat,für den ich eine 2.Verwarnung kassieren könnte.Aber da du eh nur nachplapperst,was andere dir vorsagen verkneife ich mir das mal.Ich bin mir aber sicher,dass du sehr gerne so einen "abgespacten" Alienware in deinem Kinde..äh Jugendzimmer? hättest.Stell dir mal vor..was würden deine Kumpels für Augen machen.BlingBling..yeah..!

@Lupoc: 





Lupoc schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> habe mir jetzt alle Posts durchgelesen. Finde es sehr schade das jemand  "angeprangert" wird weil er für ein Produkt, welches in der Herstellung  oder bei der Konkurenz (Selbstbau)weniger kostet, halt ein paar Euro  mehr ausgibt. Hat das noch nie jemand von uns gemacht? Denke bei einigen  ist es vielleicht auch einfach der neid das man so ein Ding selber  nicht besitzt...
> Man darf aber auch nicht den Standpunkt von dem Alienwarefan vergessen.  Wer sich für 1500€ bei Alienware einen Rechner bestellt steht mit  Sicherheit finaziell anders da als einige hier im Forum die vielelicht  noch zur Schule gehen. Für solche Leute stehen natürlich 200, 300 oder  400 mehr nicht im Verhältnis...
> Ich will damit sagen das ich mir auch einen Alienware Pc leisten könnte.  Mir tun die 200 oder 300 euro mehr nicht unbedingt weh. Das auch nur  deshalb weil das Gesamtpaket stimmt. Optik, Service etc. Nicht zu  vergessen, Alienware ist nicht soooo der Volks-PC. Wer findet es nicht  toll ein Produkt zu haben was nicht jeder hat? Auch das kauft man  irgendwo mit. Ist halt alles eine einstellungssache.



Du bringst es auf den Punkt.Aber Neid ist das grösste Kompliment.Es gibt  sicher sehr viele hier,die neidisch zu Alienware rüberschielen.Aber  wenn ich etwas schlechtrede,bekomme ich davon auch nicht mehr Geld in  die Tasche.
Und Alienware wird deswegen bestimmt nicht die Preise senken.Was diese  Leute so wütend macht ist,dass sie solch einen PC einfach nicht  bekommen,ganz gleich,wie mies sie ihn auch darstellen wollen.Keine  Kohle,kein Alienware PC.Keine Kohle,keine Nikeschuhe...dann erstmal zu  Penny!Sorry,aber die Werbung fiel mir jetzt so ein!
So funktioniert das nunmal...ich finde es nur so witzig,weil ich selber  ja nichtmal einen so hohen Betrag für meinen Aurora ausgegeben habe.Aber  sollen sie doch hetzen..selbst wenn ich nur 50 Euro für das Case mehr  bezahlt hätte,würden einige hier mit ner Geizhalsrechnung kommen und  mich angreifen:"Kroenen,50 euro für Bling,Bling?Bist du denn  bescheuert?"Hehe...die sollen sich mein Avatar anschauen und darauf..ähm  ihr wisst schon was ich meine..machen ja einige davon bestimmt eh  schon!

@gamefruit93: Wen interessiert wie alt deine Freunde sind...die würden eh sagen: "Boah n Alienware"-das weisst du wohl selbst am besten,was?
Ach,und ich bin ein grosser StarWarsFan...habe auch einen lebensgrossen Darth Vader und nen Stormtrooper im Wohnzimmer stehen...aber ich bin 35..bin ich jetzt zurückgeblieben?Oh,Gott!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. Februar 2012)

Also du verzapft hier einen Quatsch. Du gibst 700€ mehr für einen PC aus weil das Gehäuse cool ist?
Und du sagst immer das alle anderen die Alienware kritisieren Hater sind und jetzt sagt einer Lian Li un schon verhälste dich selbst wie ein Hater und sagt es ist China schrott. Mal abgesehen davon, was meisnte wo der Alienware Kram herkommt? 

Und nur weil nicht alle blindlings 700€ für einen leuchtenen Weihnachtsbaum mit schlechter Hardware ausgeben, heißt es doch nicht das es Sparfüchse/arme/neider sind. Also so ein quatsch muss ich schon lange nicht mehr lesen.

Und wenn du jetzt wieder mit dem Support kommst 

Der ist auch keine 700€ Wert. Leute die sich einen Rechner selbst zusammenbauen haben (hhoffentlich) Ahnung und können es meistens sowieso selbst heraus finden was los ist und schicken das Teil dann halt zurück. Un wenn man schlau ist, hat man die Hardware be einem Händer gekauft der alles einfach so umtauscht.


----------



## EnergyCross (22. Februar 2012)

kroenen04 schrieb:


> Die haben ihm sogar ein schwächeres Netzteil empfohlen als mein 875W Gerät.



Darf ich fragen was du für ein NT hast? Hersteller, Effizienz usw...
Ich hoffe du schreibst nicht LC, sonst ist Alienware unten durch. Da kann der rechner noch so gut sein.




kroenen04 schrieb:


> Mit einem Servicefall hat man die Hälfte der 700 Euro schon wieder drin.Teile nicht eingerechnet.



Hast du recht, den Service hätte ich auch gerne  wobei... dann hab ich ja nix mehr von meinem *HOBBY* wenn ich nicht selber basteln kann 




kroenen04 schrieb:


> Über das Design des Cases lässt sich natürlich streiten,aber wer auf so Aliencases ala Halo/UFO abfährt,findet auf dem freien Markt nichts cooleres. Auch die Millionen Farbeffekte...überall einzeln ansteuerbar am Case gibt es nirgendwo anders.


 
Dann holst du dir eine Lichtorgel, dagegen sieht dein AW aus wie eine Glühbirne wenn die LED's zum Bass tanzen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2012)

Leute bleibt geschmeidig, jeder darf sich kaufen was er will auch wenn es nur die eigene Mutter liebhaben kann. Der eine liebt die Flugfeldbefeuerung eingehüllt in Plastik der andere steht auf Metall in der klassischen Art.


----------



## jonasf (22. Februar 2012)

ihr immer mit eurem neid 
allein schon dass man meint man könne es sich rausnehmen sowas zu behaupten 
bei autos heißt das schwanzverlängerung... scheint hier ähnlich benutzt zu werden!



kroenen04 schrieb:


> Hehe...die sollen sich mein Avatar anschauen und darauf..ähm  ihr wisst schon was ich meine..machen ja einige davon bestimmt eh  schon!


 
das nur zum niveau der beiträge. aber andere user als kleine kinder betiteln.
hauptsache immer schön von oben herab weil man glaubt man hätte mehr geld oder wäre toller weil man einen alienware gekauft hat. (klingt ziemlich kindisch oder?)

mal was sachliches:
ein viel gelesenes (oder das einzige) argument ist das tolle case...
geschmack ist subjektiv und daher keine gute grundlage zum argumentieren. einer will auf sein gehäuse draufw....., der nächste findets hässlich. so ist das nunmal


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Februar 2012)

Ich hab meinen PC bis jetzt eigentlich nur zum Basteln und der Spaß hat mich schon über 3500€ gekostet, weil ich immer etwas ändere, also könnte ich mir so einen Plastikkübel locker leisten. 
Das Design passt nur halt nicht wirklich in die Wohnung von einem Erwachsenen. 

Den Kundenservice von Apple sollte man aber nicht kritisieren, denn dort bekommt man normalerweise gleich etwas Neues, so wie nach 5 Jahren bei den iPods, die eventuell Probleme haben könnten.


----------



## EnergyCross (22. Februar 2012)

jonasf schrieb:


> einer will auf sein gehäuse draufw....., der nächste findets hässlich.


 

lieber nich, sonst hab ich noch 'nen kurzen...  ohh man wie zweideutug


----------



## Gothic1806 (22. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mir vor knapp 3 Jahren Alienware M17 R1 geholt ka weiß ned was ihr habt klar is teuerer als alles andere Plastikgedöns , hab Gamingleistung pur fürn Notebook kanns auf Arbeit überall mit hinnehmen hab 4 Jahre Vorortservice und werd mir sicha wenn mir meins mal zu langsam wird wieder eins Kaufen .


Mfg   Markus


----------



## kroenen04 (22. Februar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Also du verzapft hier einen Quatsch. Du gibst 700€ mehr für einen PC aus weil das Gehäuse cool ist?
> Und du sagst immer das alle anderen die Alienware kritisieren Hater sind und jetzt sagt einer Lian Li un schon verhälste dich selbst wie ein Hater und sagt es ist China schrott. Mal abgesehen davon, was meisnte wo der Alienware Kram herkommt?
> 
> Und nur weil nicht alle blindlings 700€ für einen leuchtenen Weihnachtsbaum mit schlechter Hardware ausgeben, heißt es doch nicht das es Sparfüchse/arme/neider sind. Also so ein quatsch muss ich schon lange nicht mehr lesen.
> ...



Ich sagte es hört sich an wie Chinaschrott..tut es ja auch...ob es welcher ist,mag ich nicht beurteilen,da mich das sterbendslangweilig Design schon abgeschreckt hat.
Ich weiss auch,das fast alles in China produziert wird..aber das eine ist Schrott und das andere nicht.Was für mich wie Schrott rüberkommt,kannst du ja meinem Post weiter oben entnehmen.

Zum Service:Teile selber wegschicken oder zum Laden fahren um welche zurüchzugeben ist für mich kein Service.Das mag für Leute die mit der Schülerfahrkarte überall umsonst hinfahren und die das nicht als Einschränkung ihrer Freizeit empfinden sicher kein Problem darstellen.Für mich hat Dell den besten Kundenservice am Markt und den lasse ich mir auch nen bisschen was kosten.Ich bin auch kein Feind von Leuten die ihre PC´s selber bauen...ganz im Gegenteil..ich habe halt im "Selberbauimperium"nicht das gefunden,was ich haben wollte.Das hatte und hat nur Alienware.

@jonasf: Heul doch.Ich bin garnicht reich...daher ist das ja so witzig,dass ich so gesehen werde,eben WEIL ich nen Alienware habe!Was für ein Statussymbol ich mir da ins Haus geholt habe!Wow!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. Februar 2012)

Für das Geld was du mehr für einen Alienware ausgibts kannst du auch mit einem Flugzeug zum Händler und zurück fliegen.
Naja aber selbst wenn einen das Design gefällt... Das ist doch ein solcher aufpreis nicht wert... 700€ für LEDs im Wert von 10€


----------



## Lupoc (22. Februar 2012)

Liebe User,

ich wollte hier niemanden als arm oder reich betiteln. Diese worte hat jemand anders ins spiel gebracht. Nicht ich. Was ich versucht habe zu erklären war lediglich das es Menschen gibt die bei Ihrem "Hobby" nun mal nicht auf jeden Euro gucken. Dann gibt es wiederum welche die jeden Euro umdrehen. Das hat nix mit arm oder reich, dumm oder schlau zu tun. Sondern einfach mit der eigenen Einstellung zum Thema. 
Die jenigen die sich jetzt so dermaßen in dieses Thema reinsteigern, haben den Zusammenhang nicht verstanden...
Ich selbst kann nicht beurteilen ob Alienware wie Ferrari oder eher Nissan ist. Aber es ist doch jedem selbst überlassen ob er für ein Produkt mehr geld ausgibt als es vielleicht wert ist. Und ja, ich denke schon das es bei einigen WENIGEN auch um Neid geht. Der Mensch tendiert leider dazu dem anderen etwas nicht zu gönnen. Eher wird es schlechter gemacht damit man sich selbst besser fühlt.  
Zum Thema beleuchtung an diesem AW Case. Mir persönlich währe das auch zu bunt. aber das ist geschmackssache. Da es AW anbietet gehe ich davon aus das die nachfrage da ist.


----------



## kroenen04 (22. Februar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Für das Geld was du mehr für einen Alienware ausgibts kannst du auch mit einem Flugzeug zum Händler und zurück fliegen.
> Naja aber selbst wenn einen das Design gefällt... Das ist doch ein solcher aufpreis nicht wert... 700€ für LEDs im Wert von 10€



Könnte ich...bin ich aber zu bequem zu...sollen mir die Teile bringen.Wahrer Luxus halt!
Im Alienware sind keine einfachen LED´s die nur leuchten...du hast eben keine Ahnung,was der alles drauf hat.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. Februar 2012)

Naja was heißt Hobby? Einen fertig PC zukaufen kann man doch wohl nicht als Hobby bezeichnen.

@kroenen04

oooh sie leuchten in verschiedenen Farben, und zu versch. Programmen so wie man will.
Wow.

Das sind defenitiv 700€ wert.


Nicht


----------



## EnergyCross (22. Februar 2012)

kroenen04 schrieb:


> Im Alienware sind keine einfachen LED´s die nur leuchten...du hast eben keine Ahnung,was der alles drauf hat.


 

dann halt multicolor LED's RGB-LED-Controller & LED-Dimmer mit Fernbedienung 12V / 24V, 17,95 €, LED-Shop für LE da hast du deine 700 Euro


----------



## Gothic1806 (22. Februar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Für das Geld was du mehr für einen Alienware ausgibts kannst du auch mit einem Flugzeug zum Händler und zurück fliegen.
> Naja aber selbst wenn einen das Design gefällt... Das ist doch ein solcher aufpreis nicht wert... 700€ für LEDs im Wert von 10€


 
Es gibt halt Leute wie kroenen04 mich oder auch FreaksLikeMe die für Viel Geld etwas besonderes oder mehr wollen für die einen ist es Alienware / Dell mit Service für die anderen ist es Seasonic wo Antec oder BQuiet auch reicht für die einen Intel wo andere AMD nehmen .................................................

P.S. Und für die Engstirnigkeit die in dem Thread an den Tag gelegt wird ziehen andere in den Krieg . 

Mfg Markus


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Februar 2012)

Mich würde jetzt auch interessieren, welches NT in dem Alienware verbaut ist.


----------



## Gothic1806 (22. Februar 2012)

Und noch einen hab ich andere machen Modelbau und klopfen sich für etliche 1000€ kleine Modelle zusammen sagt auch keiner kauf dir eins bei Aldi is billiger .


Mfg Markus


----------



## Lupoc (22. Februar 2012)

Ich habe ein Beispiel welches vielleicht das Thema ein wenig "beruhigt".

Es gibt Menschen die sehen ein Auto nur als Fortbewegungsmittel an. D.h. denen reicht ein Gebrauchtwagen der 5 Jahre alt ist.. Ohne Schnick Schnack.. Fahren vielleicht nicht mal gern Auto. Genau diese Menschen werden NIE zu Audi, Mercedes, BMW, MINI gehen und richtig geld für ein auto hinlegen. Weil die einfach kein interesse an Ledersitzen haben... Navigation..... Sitzheizung etc.

Dann gibt es wieder Menschen für die ist Auto fahren mehr. Freiheit, Spass am fahren etc... genau diese Menschen legen richtig geld hin um einen BMW/ MINI etc fahren zu können. Weil diese Autos mehr/anders spass machen...


----------



## kroenen04 (22. Februar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen PC bis jetzt eigentlich nur zum  Basteln und der Spaß hat mich schon über 3500€ gekostet, weil ich immer  etwas ändere, also könnte ich mir so einen Plastikkübel locker leisten.
> Das Design passt nur halt nicht wirklich in die Wohnung von einem Erwachsenen.
> 
> Den  Kundenservice von Apple sollte man aber nicht kritisieren, denn dort  bekommt man normalerweise gleich etwas Neues, so wie nach 5 Jahren bei  den iPods, die eventuell Probleme haben könnten.



Zeig mal her dein Wohnzimmer,Du "Erwachsener"!
Zu Apple:Wer kauft denn nen ipod?Hier gehts um Alienware..hier wird  nicht gekleckert sondern geklotzt.....versuch mal bei apple nen neuen 2000  Euro Imac umgetauscht zu kriegen!Viel Spass.


----------



## jonasf (22. Februar 2012)

Lupoc schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Beispiel welches vielleicht das Thema ein wenig "beruhigt".
> 
> Es gibt Menschen die sehen ein Auto nur als Fortbewegungsmittel an. D.h. denen reicht ein Gebrauchtwagen der 5 Jahre alt ist.. Ohne Schnick Schnack.. Fahren vielleicht nicht mal gern Auto. Genau diese Menschen werden NIE zu Audi, Mercedes, BMW, MINI gehen und richtig geld für ein auto hinlegen. Weil die einfach kein interesse an Ledersitzen haben... Navigation..... Sitzheizung etc.
> 
> Dann gibt es wieder Menschen für die ist Auto fahren mehr. Freiheit, Spass am fahren etc... genau diese Menschen legen richtig geld hin um einen BMW/ MINI etc fahren zu können. Weil diese Autos mehr/anders spass machen...


 

ist leider kein gutes beispiel. genau in die richtung zielte mein vergleich mit dem ferrari.
weil beim auto gehts nicht nur um die hülle und innen siehts bei allen gleich aus.
bei audi, mercedes, bmw hast du innen drin viel mehr als bei anderen autos (seis an materialien, verarbeitung, technik, motorleistung)
das ist bei alienware nicht der fall. du zahlst zwar ferrari aber bekommst trotzdem das durchschnittsauto (mit anderem chassis / gehäuse)


----------



## kroenen04 (22. Februar 2012)

Gothic1806 schrieb:


> Dieses Thema is sowiso sinnlos weil es immer Leute gibt die nix begreifen wollen und genau die Leute erstellen solche Lame-Threads um andere persönlich Anzugreifen und zu gängeln .
> 
> 
> Mfg   Markus



Und solche Leute nennt man "Loser"!

@jonasf: Oh,man kapiers doch endlich...bei nem Mercedes bezahlst du auch mehr für Namen und Design!Genau wie bei Alienware!Alienware verbaut keine Leistungsschwache Hardware in einem teuren Case!Alienware verbaut leistungsstarke Hardware in einem teuren Case!Wann kapierst du endlich den Unterschied?Denke an meinen Vergleich mit dem Benz und dem Nissan..beide 300PS..und Vollausstattung..wer ist teurer?
Dazu kommt noch ein Topservice von Dell.Den bietet Mercedes glaub ich nichtmal im Vergleich zu Nissan!Hehe.
Und was wollt ihr immer mit Ferrrari?Ein Ferrari wäre im Vergleich "Alienware vs.Selbstbau-PC" ein Alienware mit 4 fach SLI und der teuersten CPU der Welt!Es gibt noch Systeme,da ist ein Alienware ein Schnäpchen gegen.
Die kosten 10000 euro und mehr.Solche Systeme sind die Ferraris unter den PC´s!Aber für so kleine Spiesser ist ein Alienware ja schon das Mass aller Dinge um es zu verdammen.
Wenn es mir nicht so viel Spass machen würde...ich würde da garnichts mehr zu schreiben.Aber es macht Spass zu sehen,wie sich einige hier winden und jeden vernünftigen Beitrag zum Thema wie Service und Individualität einfach überlesen,um ihrer verbitterten Geizhalsidiologie zu frönen.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (22. Februar 2012)

Meine Freunde sagen nicht "Boah n Alienware" sondern, "Haben wir schon wieder Weihnachten?".


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. Februar 2012)

Lupoc schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Beispiel welches vielleicht das Thema ein wenig "beruhigt".
> 
> Es gibt Menschen die sehen ein Auto nur als Fortbewegungsmittel an. D.h. denen reicht ein Gebrauchtwagen der 5 Jahre alt ist.. Ohne Schnick Schnack.. Fahren vielleicht nicht mal gern Auto. Genau diese Menschen werden NIE zu Audi, Mercedes, BMW, MINI gehen und richtig geld für ein auto hinlegen. Weil die einfach kein interesse an Ledersitzen haben... Navigation..... Sitzheizung etc.
> 
> Dann gibt es wieder Menschen für die ist Auto fahren mehr. Freiheit, Spass am fahren etc... genau diese Menschen legen richtig geld hin um einen BMW/ MINI etc fahren zu können. Weil diese Autos mehr/anders spass machen...


 
Bei dem Auto bekomtm man aber wenigstens was für den Mehrpreis.

Bei Alienware zahlstse das doppelte nur für den Namen+Case+Leds. Die LEDs und das Case haben  zusammen vllt. einen Wert von 100€ 
Das rechtfertigt keinen solch hohen Aufpreis, vorallem bei der Hardware ^^.

Beim Auto hast du wie du selbst schon sagst, Sitzheizung, Klima, Einparkhilfe.. dies das jenes.. Da "lohnt" sich das für den einen oder anderen sogar noch.

Alienware ist einfach nur... für Leute die nicht wissen wohin mit dem Geld und die keine Ahnung von PC zusammenbau haben. Aber trotzdem der Meinung sind das Alienware der absolute oberhammer ist, mit dem man angeben kann...

hahaha wenn ich das hier wieder lese. Mit einem PC angeben... meine güte.


----------



## Blutengel (22. Februar 2012)

kroenen04 schrieb:


> Hier gehts um Alienware..hier wird  nicht gekleckert sondern geklotzt...


 

Entschuldige,..... ein PC von Alienware ist für mich gekleckert! Geklotzt wird hier! Casemods


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Februar 2012)

Kommt es nur mir so vor oder dreht man sich hier seit ca. 10 Seiten im Kreis?
Es ist alles eine Sache der subjektiven Bewertung einer Sache. Da kann man sich seine Kommentare sparen oder sich nochmal 10 Seiten (oder mehr) im Kreis drehen.

Eine kleine Anekdote hab ich noch zu Alienware: Der erste Kommentar zum meinem LexaS (was bald ausgemustert wird) war: Boah, ein Alienware!


----------



## Gothic1806 (22. Februar 2012)

jonasf schrieb:


> ist leider kein gutes beispiel. genau in die richtung zielte mein vergleich mit dem ferrari.
> weil beim auto gehts nicht nur um die hülle und innen siehts bei allen gleich aus.
> bei audi, mercedes, bmw hast du innen drin viel mehr als bei anderen autos (seis an materialien, verarbeitung, technik, motorleistung)
> das ist bei alienware nicht der fall. du zahlst zwar ferrari aber bekommst trotzdem das durchschnittsauto (mit anderem chassis / gehäuse)


 
Du bekommst zwar nur das Durchschnittsauto aber mit dem Aussehn und dem Service eines Bentley  .


Mfg   Markus


----------



## Lupoc (22. Februar 2012)

Ok, wusste nicht das AW von der "Sonderausstattung" nicht so der Kanller ist... 

Dann habe ich jetzt einen Vergleich der passt:

Audi Quattro Allradantrieb  Vom Marketing Top, wird gekauft. Vom Technischen her nicht mehr zeitgemäß...


----------



## jonasf (22. Februar 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Boah, ein Alienware!


 
bestimmt ein noob in beziehung auf pc hardware? 

ich weiß ja nicht wie es euch geht aber mich beindruckt mehr was drin steckt als das was drauf steht...





Gothic1806 schrieb:


> Du bekommst zwar nur das Durchschnittsauto  aber mit dem Aussehn und dem Service eines Bentley  .


 
wobei das aussehen wiedermal subjektiv ist. mir gefällt weder alienware noch bentley 
und den service hoffe ich doch nie in anspruch nehmen zu müssen 




Lupoc schrieb:


> Dann habe ich jetzt einen Vergleich der passt:
> 
> Audi Quattro Allradantrieb  Vom Marketing Top, wird gekauft. Vom Technischen her nicht mehr zeitgemäß...


 

man lebt halt ein stück weit von seinem ruf.
wer das ganze durchleuchtet und einfach nur einen guten rechner will kauft kein AW.
wer AW willt kauft das dann auch


----------



## kroenen04 (22. Februar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Bei dem Auto bekomtm man aber wenigstens was für den Mehrpreis.



Man merkt,dass du scheinbar noch nie einen Neuwagen gekauft hast.Selbst mit der identischen Ausstattung wie ein Nissan,wird der Mercedes immer um einiges mehr kosten.Da kannst du dich auf den Kopf stellen.So ist das nunmal.

@jonasf: Alienware lebt von seinem Ruf,weil sie gute PC´s mit einzigartigem Design inkl. einem Superservice verkaufen.Wer einen guten PC kaufen möchte,kauft einen Alienware.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Februar 2012)

kroenen04 schrieb:


> Zeig mal her dein Wohnzimmer,Du "Erwachsener"!
> Zu Apple:Wer kauft denn nen ipod?Hier gehts um Alienware..hier wird  nicht gekleckert sondern geklotzt.....versuch mal bei apple nen neuen 2000  Euro Imac umgetauscht zu kriegen!Viel Spass.


Ganz unten ist ein Pic.
Der Kasten mit dem TV und die kleine Eckbank in der Küche sind nur eine Übergangslösung, da ich mit dem Umbau noch nicht fertig bin. 

Hast du einen Link zu einem Bericht über einen problematischen Umtausch eines iMac?
Wie klotzt man denn, bei billigem Stahl und Serienplastikteilen?


----------



## jonasf (22. Februar 2012)

kroenen04 schrieb:


> Man merkt,dass du scheinbar noch nie einen Neuwagen gekauft hast.Selbst mit der identischen Ausstattung wie ein Nissan,wird der Mercedes immer um einiges mehr kosten.Da kannst du dich auf den Kopf stellen.So ist das nunmal.


 
word. aber das ist auch begründet durch bessere verarbeitung, niedrigere ausfallquoten, längere haltbarkeit, nach mehrern jahren benutzung höheren restwert usw.
also du bekommst was für dein geld.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. Februar 2012)

Bin auch 18. Wäre ein wenig unrealistisch wenn ich mir schon einen neuwagen gekauft hätte.

Aber naja es macht keinen Sinn mehr weiter zu "diskutieren", wenn man das so nennen kann.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Februar 2012)

@kroenen04 Um dich mal zu berichtigen, Alienware steht in keinerlei Konkurrenz zu dem, was man selbst erschaffen kann..
Jeder PC kann wesentlich besser sein, auch wenn man auf Beleuchtung wert legt. Dazu solltest du evtl. mal Markus von stempelhauser fragen, der kann deinen PC so derbe geil beleuchten (inkl. hammer Windows)

mfg


----------



## Lolm@n (22. Februar 2012)

Also Alienware verbaut kein gramm Alu das sagt doch schon alles was wertiger ist --> Apple (iebe grüsse meines MBP auf dem ich gerade schreibe )
Gerade im Noteboook bereich kommt Apple immer mehr in normalere Preisregionen wie es Lenovo auch ist und das hat Alienware bis heute nicht geschaft (den m11x r1 im Ausverkauf ausgenommen) womit wir auch schon beim einzigen Alienware sind welcher ich mir je kaufen würde und das ist der m11x  aber mit dem design kann und will ich mich nich anfreunden das geht ja mal gar nicht 

Die iMacs geb ich zu sind auch überteuert und würde ich NIE kaufen für was gibt es das EFIX Modul  jedoch bieten sie Platzsparende Leistung in einem Sehr Hochwertigen Schirm....
Über Mac Pro's fangen wir erst gar nicht an die sind recht unverschämt
Die Mac Mini's sind auch im oberen mittelfeld aber bezahlbar und gerade wegen ihrer grösse nicht schlecht....

Bei Aienware kenn ich praktisch kein Produkt das in irgend einer Form Preislich mithalten kann sorry.... man schaue sich nur mal den wertverlust eines Alienware gerätes auf ebay an und die eines MacBooks man sehe die macs sind preisstabil und das zeigt das die leute den preis doch nicht so schlecht finden und die nachfrage da ist


----------



## Lupoc (22. Februar 2012)

Auch 18 jährige kaufen Neuwagen. Kommt nicht oft vor, passiert aber


----------



## Painkiller (22. Februar 2012)

> Aber naja es macht keinen Sinn mehr weiter zu "diskutieren", wenn man das so nennen kann.


Seh ich (leider) genau so! Das hier wird zu sehr zu einem Arm & Reich-Vergleich. Jeder verteidigt das was er am liebsten hat. Sowas kennen wir ja bereits aus diversen Apple vs. Android-Threads. 

Daher:

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

